# Final Fantasy XIV: Endwalker GPU benchmark/Post Your Scores



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey guys Final Fantasy XIV:Endwalker GPU benchmark  is just released and its free for DOWNLOAD so you can check that out test your GPU and if you want post your score down bellow!!!

Attention!! The chart is Full but there is a still chance for you to get into the chart if you have the result from some interesting GPU that is not in the chart or you have the same GPU that is already inside the leaderboard chart but your result is better!!!

Current Leaderboard Chart:






PLS. just Follow this simple Rules:

1)Maximum Settings



2)Resolution 2560X1440 Full Screen(For people that use 1080p monitors you can switch on your GPU settings on Dynamic super resolution/Nvidia or Virtual Super Resolution/AMD and then run the test in 1440p)





3)After benchmark is finished Post your print screen picture bellow like this




4)Also Pls. post your GPU/Name/specs/Speed-Mhz!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jbc029 (Jul 11, 2021)

5950 @ 4.7 GHz
6800xt @ 2.4 GHz

3440x1440 because I don't have any 16:9 monitors anymore


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 11, 2021)

jbc029 said:


> 5950 @ 4.7 GHz
> 6800xt @ 2.4 GHz
> 
> 3440x1440 because I don't have any 16:9 monitors anymore


Cool....anyway seems like well optimized game honestly don't look spectacular but performs excellent even on some older GPU's


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 11, 2021)

9900K @ 5000MHz
RTX2080  @ 2070MHz
<<<See System Specs


----------



## stealth83 (Jul 11, 2021)

9700k @3.6
MSI Sea hawk X 2080ti @1950
32gb Ram @3200


----------



## Gan77 (Jul 11, 2021)

i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz
RTX3090 @ 2085GHz
*2160p Score 18018*


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 11, 2021)

Gan77 said:


> i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz
> RTX3090 @ 2085GHz
> *2160p Score 18018*


Nice....Yours 3090 have almost identical scores in 4K like 2080 TI in 1440p.....Can you do 1440p run?


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 11, 2021)

i9 10850k @ Stock
Asus 3080 @ Stock
32gb 4000mhz ram


----------



## Gan77 (Jul 11, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Can you do 1440p run?


i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz
RTX3090 @ 1980GHz
*1440p Score 27610*


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 11, 2021)

Gan77 said:


> i9-9900K @ 5,1 GHz
> RTX3090 @ 1980GHz
> *1440p Score 27610*


Nice....also the differences in results between 3090 and 3080 is kinda bigger then what I expected......

Leaderboard Chart Updated on Top!!!


----------



## BMfan80 (Jul 12, 2021)

5800x stock
6800xt stock


----------



## Det0x (Jul 12, 2021)

Not optimized testrun:

5950x @ 4900/4800
3090 MSI Suprim X @ stock bios and cooling

Rest of settings in screenshot below




Should be no problem to break 30k if pushed


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 12, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Not optimized testrun:
> 
> 5950x @ 4900/4800
> 3090 MSI Suprim X @ stock bios and cooling
> ...


WoW...Sweet Score @Det0x ....Try to break that 30000 mark!!!
C'mon guys with the weaker GPU's don't be shy post your scores this benchmark can run on anything and you can still get solid result!!!
Leaderboard Chart Updated on Top!!!


----------



## Awwwyeahhhbaby (Jul 12, 2021)

5900x with aggressive PBO,
6900xt at 2805 core.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 12, 2021)

Awwwyeahhhbaby said:


> 5900x with aggressive PBO,
> 6900xt at 2805 core.
> 
> View attachment 207583


Nice...good enough for third place and best AMD result....but considering that is OC not such a big gap between 6900xt and 6800xt.....


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 12, 2021)

Does anyone know what the specific Nvidia Gameworks settings are that you can't activate on AMD gear?


----------



## mobiuus (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 12, 2021)

mobiuus said:


> View attachment 207612


Great score @mobiuus yours GTX 1080TI is FAAAST and just beats 2080TI in this benchmark 
Leaderboard Chart Updated on Top!!!


----------



## Hardi (Jul 12, 2021)

seems this bench uses basically only 1-2 cpu cores, so thatswhy 1080ti is beating 2080ti etc.


----------



## Det0x (Jul 12, 2021)

Have been benchmarking different presents and resolutions, to me it seems like my 3090 is very cpu limited below 4k resolution...
In 1080p and 1440p it make almost no difference if i run the standard or the maximum preset in the "3 first scenes", only in the last 2 there is a difference.
(in 2160p i get different fps in all 5 scenes between standard and maximum)

Anyway, here are my numbers.

5950x @ single CCD enabled, static 5ghz
3090 MSI Suprim X @ stock air-cooling and bios

1080p standard =42083 points


1080p maximum =35633 points


1440p standard =39858 points


*1440p maximum = 29636 points*





2160p dsr standard = 29320 points


2160p dsr maximum = 18389 points


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 12, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Have been benchmarking different presents and resolutions, to me it seems like my 3090 is very cpu limited below 4k resolution...
> In 1080p and 1440p it make almost no difference if i run the standard or the maximum preset in the "3 first scenes", only in the last 2 there is a difference.
> (in 2160p i get different fps in all 5 scenes between standard and maximum)
> 
> ...



that's freaking insane.  lol.  wow.  awesome.


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 12, 2021)

Some way lower end stuff scores.

1600x and RX 570 both @ stock speed. 

I only have a 21:9 2560x1080 monitor so I tested it on that using both native and 1440p which looks like a mess on this but still. _'Ultrawide is also letterboxed apparently'_

1440p:


Native 2560x1080:


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 12, 2021)

THX for posting your results unfortunately Mod locked my opening thread so I can only update result charts from now on in my reply's...or if they unlocked again I can update list frequently on the top of the thread....anyway here is the updated Leaderboard Chart down bellow





It's nice to see that RX 570 also can handle this game in 1440p with maximum settings and still get "fairly high" score after all....It's a still BIG gap in between 2080 and Fury we need more results from some mid range GPU's....BTW I have some PC here that I was Fixing it's actually have dead GPU...it's a old I3-3220 RIG so owner asked for some cheap GPU and I get him GT 640...tested this benchmark in 720p Standard and I was surprised how good this old& little GT 640 handle this....


----------



## Auer (Jul 13, 2021)

I kept crashing out with a DX11 error in 1440p so heres native 4k, sorry


----------



## Det0x (Jul 13, 2021)

Auer said:


> I kept crashing out with a DX11 error in 1440p so heres native 4k, sorry
> 
> View attachment 207777


Try to reduce GPU core overclock when testing 1440p..  Maybe that will help


----------



## Auer (Jul 13, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Try to reduce GPU core overclock when testing 1440p..  Maybe that will help


Bone Stock seems to work. That's it for me, I can only take so much cuteness.








Hardi said:


> seems this bench uses basically only 1-2 cpu cores, so thatswhy 1080ti is beating 2080ti etc.
> 
> View attachment 207656


Really?
My 5800X seems to be using most of the cores at around 4850MHz. 
Usually 6 of them or so pegged simultaneously.
According to HW monitor.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 13, 2021)

Chart updated





C'mon where are those people with GTX 1070,1060,1050.....GTX 980,970...post your scores!!!!


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 13, 2021)

*Do not beat me plz*


----------



## Good Guru (Jul 14, 2021)

4790k @ 4.8 ghz
32GB DDR3 @ 2200 MHZ
6800xt @ 2584 mhz / 2080 memclock
1440p 18,363
2160p 13,290


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 14, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> THX for posting your results unfortunately Mod locked my opening thread



Mods dont do that. Its a forum feature. Just report it with a request to unlock


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## basco (Jul 14, 2021)

5960x@4000\HT=off (no diff-on or off)
980ti@1440\1950mhz
32gb sr 2133cl10 (no diff 3200c14)
1440p\ 12094
 sorry i do it again!!!! ok should be good now ? cpu ran at 4000mhz instead of 4200 but this is gpu bound at it´s best

Thanks for your work + time Goliath


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 14, 2021)

TY @basco Nice to see how GTX 980TI handling this game!!!ALSO @basco Can you repeat the test AGAIN with the MAXIMUM preset pls. otherwise I am going to  delete your score because is not on maximum preset!!!
Leaderboard Chart Updated on the top of the thread!!!
Changes on the TOP @mrthanhnguyen just break the 30000 barrier!!!


----------



## Det0x (Jul 14, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> View attachment 207972


Very nice 

Could you try a run at 1080p standard ? (and 1080p maximum + 1440p standard if you got time)
Would be interesting to see how a comet lake @ 5.5ghz VS zen3 @ 5ghz compare in this game. 
(both is also running optimized memory overclocks for each platform)


----------



## basco (Jul 14, 2021)

sorry don´t know why it´s resetting every now +then but only the graphic setting and not the resolution.
updated my post 32

i would like to see if the loading times are better on a NVME drive or something faster then a sata ssd like my samsung 850evo ?


----------



## RadeoForce (Jul 14, 2021)

RX Vega 64 ~1680/1108(+timings) 
R5 3600 4.55 GHz (fix)
Crucial Ballistix 2x8 3000 CL15 @ 3800 CL15 (Micron E-die)
ASUS TUF B450-pro gaming


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 14, 2021)

RadeoForce said:


> RX Vega 64 ~1680/1108(+timings)
> R5 3600 4.55 GHz (fix)
> Crucial Ballistix 2x8 3000 CL15 @ 3800 CL15 (Micron E-die)
> ASUS TUF B450-pro gaming


Nice score for Vega 64!!!Good OC @RadeoForce you get result that is not that far away from RTX 2080 and 6800XT!!!
Leaderboard Chart Updated on the top of the thread!!!


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 14, 2021)

A quick tip to give more context to the results. Click on "Save Score" to see your minimum frame rate in the fifth line of the resulting text file. You will find your average frame rate in the `ffxivbenchmarklauncher.ini` file in the benchmark directory, search for "FPS"


----------



## Awwwyeahhhbaby (Jul 15, 2021)

basco said:


> sorry don´t know why it´s resetting every now +then but only the graphic setting and not the resolution.
> updated my post 32
> 
> i would like to see if the loading times are better on a NVME drive or something faster then a sata ssd like my samsung 850evo ?


I ran this benchmark on a Western Digital SN850, scores are a little faster but HWinfo shows my throughput only hit 301 MB/s. Fore reference, WoW hits 452 MB/s, Metro Exodus hits around 180-200 MB/s, RE Village 350MB/s, Cyberpunk 481MB/s but the access latency is usually 0.1-16ms so despite never really hitting anything close to high bandwidth the access latency, super high IOPS combined with high throughput headroom is what makes these newer drives a bit faster overall.

Loading Times by Scene
  Scene #1    1.036 sec
  Scene #2    2.223 sec
  Scene #3    3.237 sec
  Scene #4    1.38 sec
  Scene #5    0.705 sec
Total Loading Time    8.581 sec


----------



## basco (Jul 15, 2021)

thank you very much awyeahbaby !


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 15, 2021)

basco said:


> i would like to see if the loading times are better on a NVME drive or something faster then a sata ssd like my samsung 850evo ?


In general, game loading times do not see much improvement from a PCIe drive over regular SATA. But in this benchmark they do scale with core count and IPC.
Maybe we should have a separate thread to compare the results?


----------



## Det0x (Jul 15, 2021)

Had loadtimes all the way down to 7.0x seconds i'm pretty sure, but i only saved the score from the last run:

FINAL FANTASY XIV: Endwalker Benchmark
Tested on:  12/7/2021 20:14:59
Score: 29636
Average Frame Rate: 0
Minimum Frame Rate: 95
Performance: Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
Loading Times by Scene
  Scene #1    1,015 sec
  Scene #2    1,99 sec
  Scene #3    2,823 sec
  Scene #4    1,077 sec
  Scene #5    0,544 sec
* Total Loading Time    7,449 sec*

DAT:s20210712201459.dat

Screen Size: 2560x1440
Screen Mode: Full Screen
DirectX Version: 11
Graphics Presets: Maximum

*edit*

lol, why does this benchmark save random screenshots in screenshot folder ? Anyway, among the screens i found these from my testruns


OS disk = Corsair m.2 PCIE Gen 4 MP600 500gigs (benchmark ran on this)
Game disk = Corsair m.2 PCIE Gen 4 MP600 1000 gigs


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 15, 2021)

Phenom II X4 @ 4.2
HD7970 @ 1125/1575
8 GB DDR3 @ 1800
min fps 19 - avg fps 37


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 15, 2021)

Huh, a game I'll probably never play but benches are fine. Decided to do a quick run before going to bed and to get a baseline. Will be doing a clean install in the weekend, I'm wondering how much of a change it's going to be. Also everything is at stock now and the ambient is... hell. Will update when I've watercooled my card


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 15, 2021)

That 1080Ti seems out of place


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 16, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Phenom II X4 @ 4.2
> HD7970 @ 1125/1575
> 8 GB DDR3 @ 1800
> min fps 19 - avg fps 37
> View attachment 208250


WoW 7970 still kicking!!!That's actually GREAT score not that far away from RX 570!!!
Leaderboard Chart Updated on the top of the thread!!!



ShiBDiB said:


> That 1080Ti seems out of place


Well it's a DX11 Benchmark and that 1080TI is OC nicely so.....


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 16, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> WoW 7970 still kicking!!!


Yep, that is one long-lived GPU 
It does 33 fps min and 63 fps avg at 1080p max detail when paired with a Zen 2 CPU


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 18, 2021)

i7 930 @ 4ghz
12gb ram
MSI 290X Lightning






This was the card at stock.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 18, 2021)

jlewis02 said:


> i7 930 @ 4ghz
> 12gb ram
> MSI 290X Lightning
> 
> ...


Nice....290X is still a very capable GPU.........
Leaderboard Chart Updated on the top of the thread!!!
That's the best 20 results and from now on I will only enter new result if is it some new and interesting GPU...otherwise chart will stay as it is......


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 18, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> WoW 7970 still kicking!!!That's actually GREAT score not that far away from RX 570!!!
> Leaderboard Chart Updated on the top of the thread!!!
> 
> 
> Well it's a DX11 Benchmark and that 1080TI is OC nicely so.....



Thats a surprising score from a 7970 for sure, not bad at all.

Tho keep in mind that I ran my 570 at reference 1244 MHz stock speeds as I'm not interested in OC in general.

290x stock scores are also where I would expect it to be, somewhat higher than a 570 but not by much cause a non x stock 290 should be the ~same ish on paper.

Its good to see more older/budget cards, those I can relate to. 

*Edit:*

I noticed the talk about loading times and in my case/with my setup its between 12.2 - 13.4 seconds total, just checked the auto saved screens in the bench's folder.
Its installed on a 1TB Kingston A2000 NVMe drive with the updated firmware.


----------



## basco (Jul 18, 2021)

got another one but maybe i will rerun with win10 because cannot get same score in FFXV from gtx780 with 600points lower in win8.1:
5960x@4200\HT=off
gtx 780 3gb@1150\1650
score: 6808


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 18, 2021)

basco said:


> got another one but maybe i will rerun with win10 because cannot get same score in FFXV from gtx780 with 600points lower in win8.1:
> 5960x@4200\HT=off
> gtx 780 3gb@1150\1650
> score: 6808
> View attachment 208692


I am actually more excited when I see that some older GPU's still making really good results and that are still capable for solid gaming!


----------



## basco (Jul 18, 2021)

i understand but i want to beat that score above me - you know the itch !


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 29, 2021)

Auer said:


> I kept crashing out with a DX11 error in 1440p so heres native 4k, sorry
> 
> View attachment 207777


sorry, I just found out, if all this time you have only used a 650 watt PSU, for this benchmark test, with a ryzen 5800x and evga rtx 3080 10gb, as well as a lot of HDD and SSD......... ?? 









						AMD Ryzen 9 5950X Review
					

Ryzen 9 5950X is AMD's flagship 16-core, 32-thread monster. It offers outstanding application performance, your productivity tasks will complete faster than before. Thanks to the Zen 3 IPC advantage, it also excels in gaming, even winning against Intel's Core i9-10900K.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




wow ...... until now it's still very safe is your PC ??


----------



## Auer (Jul 29, 2021)

arni-gx said:


> sorry, I just found out, if all this time you have only used a 650 watt PSU, for this benchmark test, with a ryzen 5800x and evga rtx 3080 10gb, as well as a lot of HDD and SSD......... ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arni-gx (Jul 29, 2021)

Auer said:


>


wow, that's really cool..... I really admire you, for daring to use a 650 watt PSU for your current PC (ryzen 5800x + evga rtx 3080 10gb FTW + lots of HDD).....

anyways.....

today, my benchmark score....


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 8, 2021)

Ryzen 5950x - PBO curve at -7 all cores, +50MHz
4x8GB G.Skill 3600MHz b-die @ 3900MHz 16-16-16-36
ASRock 6800XT Taichi - AMD performance tab - 1045mv - GPU Core: 2369Mhz, RAM: 2020MHz, SAM/Rebar: On


Edit: Man, the 650W PSU with a 3080 FTW3 is very daring given how high they can spike in power; I had a friend with a Thermaltake 850W Gold PSU that had to swap to a Seasonic 1000w because the 3080 FTW3 would cause the Thermaltake to shut down when it would power spike, and he was running on a much less demanding power budget with other hardware.


----------



## basco (Aug 8, 2021)

got some more if you are interested:
all\5960x@4200\HT=off \ 3,6ghz cache \ram 4x8gb 2133 c10
1st\gtx 1080ti@1960mhz \score=17469 \avg=121
2nd\gtx580@782mhz \score=3367 \avg=23
3rd\gtx470@700mhz \score=2388 \avg=16


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 8, 2021)

basco said:


> got some more if you are interested:
> all\5960x@4200\HT=off \ 3,6ghz cache \ram 4x8gb 2133 c10
> 1st\gtx 1080ti@1960mhz \score=17469 \avg=121
> 2nd\gtx580@782mhz \score=3367 \avg=23
> 3rd\gtx470@700mhz \score=2388 \avg=16


Thanks for sharing, good to see some oldtimers here! What's with the funky colors?


----------



## basco (Aug 9, 2021)

i always make my pics as small as i can with irfanview and colour depth only 16bit for faster loading times.

gtx 470 was stuttery but should be good for FHD resolution which suprised me.

and i think win7 is best for these FF benches because i loose 600points on win8.1 + win10 but i will try to post numbers with 7 later.

and the crazy good gtx 1080ti score from moebius is more out of reach then i thought.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 9, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> *Do not beat me plz*
> 
> View attachment 207925



At least you seem to have scored higher than your native resolution!

Will edit this with my run soon. I happen to have a.... 1080 

Also I skimmed over this text while clicking the download button and somehow read Includes Male Viagra. 




@Zyll Goliath kudos for making an OP with set rules for benching. Makes the topic worthwhile!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2021)

Intel i7 6700K @ 4.5Ghz
RTX 2070 Super @ 1980 / mem 2007


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 9, 2021)

Ryzen 7 3700X @ 4.36GHz 
Sapphire Nitro+ RX6800 OC stock 
Unfortunately I do not have a 1440p monitor so did the next best thing and turned on Super resolution and set the bench to 2560x1440p


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 9, 2021)

Ok guys I updated the chart but because there is no more room to insert new results I decided to keep the most interesting scores and trying to avoid to post results of the same GPU's....Once again THX everyone for sharing their scores!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ok guys I updated the chart but because there is no more room to insert new results I decided to keep the most interesting scores and trying to avoid to post results of the same GPU's....Once again THX everyone for sharing their scores!!!!



It's not a regular 2070... It's a "RTX 2070 Super" though...

Thanks!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> It's not a regular 2070... It's a "RTX 2070 Super" though...
> 
> Thanks!


Fixed....


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 9, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ok guys I updated the chart but because there is no more room to insert new results I decided to keep the most interesting scores and trying to avoid to post results of the same GPU's....Once again THX everyone for sharing their scores!!!!


So your sayin I'll not see my score on there then 

Maybe start a new 1080p results chart for those of us not fortunate enough to have a 1400p monitor or better monitor


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 9, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> So your sayin I'll not see my score on there then
> 
> Maybe start a new 1080p results chart for those of us not fortunate enough to have a 1400p monitor or better monitor


First of all TY for sharing your scores but also Srry because unfortunately there are also almost identical result from the same GPU on the chart and as I said If I insert more results chart will become unreadable....
Anyway this chart is basically complete and is a good example of variety and many different GPU's and their scores...The point is there and people now easy can compare their result with results from this chart...Honestly don't have intention to make new 1080p chart but you or anyone else is free to do that if you want.....


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 9, 2021)

Saw a minimum FPS drop of 68 FPS.

Boost clock is 1989 mhz.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 9, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> View attachment 211850
> 
> 
> Saw a minimum FPS drop of 68 FPS.
> ...


TY for posting your result....Nice Score and actually not that far away from 2070 you made it to the chart as your score is only RTX 2060 score!!!
Chart Updated!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> .Nice Score and actually not that far away from 2070



What I see is that a RTX 3060Ti is not that much better than a 2060... (In this benchmark)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> What I see is that a RTX 3060Ti is not that much better than a 2060... (In this benchmark)


Yeah that is true it will be interesting if we can see maybe some other 3060TI scores just for comparison....


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> First of all TY for sharing your scores but also Srry because unfortunately there are also almost identical result from the same GPU on the chart


What are you smoking there's no other RX6800 in your chart and if you think an RX6800XT is identical then you're sorely mistaken the standard game and boost clocks are way different for a start off as is the power usage. you have two separate scores for RX6800XT remove the worse one and replace it with a RX6800 score instead that would give a more even result to the chart


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 10, 2021)

Make an excel chart so everyone can be onboard.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> What are you smoking there's no other RX6800 in your chart and if you think an RX6800XT is identical then you're sorely mistaken the standard game and boost clocks are way different for a start off as is the power usage. you have two separate scores for RX6800XT remove the worse one and replace it with a RX6800 score instead that would give a more even result to the chart


No need to be rude....I didn't notice that your card is just RX 6800 beside you did have almost identical result as that other 6800XT....list is updated and your result is in.......


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi,
I don't see anything for "Dynamic super resolution" in nvidia cp

@Zyll Goliath

Okay found it global settings DRS
1080ti ftw3/ ThrashZone/ 10900k 5.0 rest in system spec's/ GPU @2063mhz/
Score 18466


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 10, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I don't see anything for "Dynamic super resolution" in nvidia cp
> 
> @Zyll Goliath
> ...



I'm not sure if he will modify the graph, I already see a 1080Ti, also I see he took out a 2060.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I'm not sure if he will modify the graph, I already see a 1080Ti, also I see he took out a 2060.


Hi,
Yeah I just ran it for kicks if nothing else always liked the FF benchmarks although they were wonky as hell graphical loved the chicken rides


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I'm not sure if he will modify the graph, I already see a 1080Ti, also I see he took out a 2060.


Hey TY for noticing that....lost that result after last update somehow....It's Fixed now...



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I don't see anything for "Dynamic super resolution" in nvidia cp
> 
> @Zyll Goliath
> ...


Hey TY for posting your score!!!Unfortunately chart is full and also @mobiuus scored incredible 20199 with his GTX 1080TI so his score will stay in this chart.....


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hey TY for noticing that....lost that result after last update somehow....It's Fixed now...
> 
> 
> Hey TY for posting your score!!!Unfortunately chart is full and also @mobiuus scored incredible 20199 with his GTX 1080TI so his score will stay in this chart.....


Hi,
Yeah just got 20308 lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah just got 20308 lol


Nice...post that score if you want and your result will enter in the chart!!!


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice...post that score if you want and your result will enter in the chart!!!


Hi,
Still working on it for even higher score atm


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Still working on it for even higher score atm


It's incredible how good is GTX 1080TI...especially when it comes to the OC.....


----------



## KeisterChasm (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine seems to be slower than it should be by a lot. IF anyone would like to help me figure out why, I'd love the help.

I have a msi pro carbon gaming wifi mother board. 5900x. MSI 3900 trio x.






FINAL FANTASY XIV: Endwalker Benchmark
Tested on:  8/10/2021 10:05:01
Score: 23486
Average Frame Rate: 165.1367
Minimum Frame Rate: 77
Performance: Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
Loading Times by Scene
  Scene #1    2.822 sec
  Scene #2    3.292 sec
  Scene #3    5.47 sec
  Scene #4    2.023 sec
  Scene #5    1.034 sec
Total Loading Time    14.641 sec

DAT:s20210810100501.dat

Screen Size: 2560x1440
Screen Mode: Full Screen
DirectX Version: 11
Graphics Presets: Maximum


System
Microsoft Windows 11 Pro (ver.10.0.22000 Build 22000)
AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12-Core Processor           
32689.008MB
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090(VRAM 24348 MB)


Score: 23486 Extremely High
2560x1440 Maximum DirectX11 Full Screen
AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12-Core Processor           
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090(VRAM 24348 MB)
https://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_na #FFXIV


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

KeisterChasm said:


> Mine seems to be slower than it should be by a lot. IF anyone would like to help me figure out why, I'd love the help.
> 
> I have a msi pro carbon gaming wifi mother board. 5900x. MSI 3900 trio x.
> 
> ...


Yeah...that seems significantly lower score then top 3 RTX 3090....


----------



## n64rob (Aug 10, 2021)

5950x and 3090 here too and similar lower score than expected... I'll try some tweaking


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice...post that score if you want and your result will enter in the chart!!!


Hi,
About all the old girls got all else gets fatal dx error 
Might try my 9940x and titanXp later see how it does

1080ti ftw3/ ThrashZone/ 10900k 5.2 - 4k mhz memory rest in system spec's/ GPU @2063mhz/
Score 20516


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> About all the old girls got all else gets fatal dx error
> Might try my 9940x and titanXp later see how it does
> 
> ...


Really Impressive....Good Job @ThrashZone !!!
Leaderboard Chart Updated!!!


----------



## KeisterChasm (Aug 10, 2021)

n64rob said:


> View attachment 211964
> 
> 5950x and 3090 here too and similar lower score than expected... I'll try some tweaking


Question on yours, do you have a native 1440p screen or are you using DSR? I'm using DSR.



n64rob said:


> View attachment 211964
> 
> 5950x and 3090 here too and similar lower score than expected... I'll try some tweaking


Update on mine, I turned on my tv and ran it at native 1440p. I got a boost. Still not where it should be. But the DSR really does make it slower. I ran it three times with DSR on and three times with it off. 







ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> About all the old girls got all else gets fatal dx error
> Might try my 9940x and titanXp later see how it does
> 
> ...


Why is it reporting that your 1080ti has ray tracing?


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 10, 2021)

1080Ti / c2DDragon / i7 6700K / DDR4 16GB

GPU @ 1730Mhz
CPU @ 4,5Ghz
RAM @ 3200Mhz






KeisterChasm said:


> Why is it reporting that your 1080ti has ray tracing?


Because 1080Ti can use ray tracing like every 10X0 cards and + even if there is no other point than playing at 10FPS


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

KeisterChasm said:


> Question on yours, do you have a native 1440p screen or are you using DSR? I'm using DSR.
> 
> 
> Update on mine, I turned on my tv and ran it at native 1440p. I got a boost. Still not where it should be. But the DSR really does make it slower. I ran it three times with DSR on and three times with it off.
> ...


Did you turn ON Resizable BAR?Maybe your GPU is throttling from some reason,heat..not enogh V?


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 10, 2021)

For reference the RTX 2060 is at native 1440P here, the 1080 Ti should leave that in the dust easily in such a benchmark.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> For reference the RTX 2060 is at native 1440P here, the 1080 Ti should leave that in the dust easily in such a benchmark.


Well sure yeah when is properly OC....did you see the @ThrashZone  GTX 1080TI result?


----------



## KeisterChasm (Aug 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Did you turn ON Resizable BAR?Maybe your GPU is throttling from some reason,heat..not enogh V?


Resizable bar is on. 

I don't like V. I only like P  (temperatures seem to be fine)


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 10, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> For reference the RTX 2060 is at native 1440P here, the 1080 Ti should leave that in the dust easily in such a benchmark.


My CPU is just trash : 4,5Ghz = 16511 | 4,2Ghz = 15629
1730Mhz is the best I can achieve on my GPU, it gives 2000Mhz with max boost. 1740Mhz gives artifacts on 3DMark thanks to the silicon lottery.
A friend of mine have a 1080Ti and had lower FPS than me in Limsa Lominsa (a FF XIV city) at the same time, at the same spot, at the same resolution (1440p) with a 4770K. When he bought a 9700K he had better FPS than me, without overclocking anything.
Gimme a 5950X or a 11900K and 100% sure I enter the chart even with a lower OC on my GPU 

I'm just waiting to see if Alder Lake will be trash or not...


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

c2DDragon said:


> My CPU is just trash : 4,5Ghz = 16511 | 4,2Ghz = 15629
> 1730Mhz is the best I can achieve on my GPU, it gives 2000Mhz with max boost. 1740Mhz gives artifacts on 3DMark thanks to the silicon lottery.
> A friend of mine have a 1080Ti and had lower FPS than me in Limsa Lominsa (a FF XIV city) at the same time, at the same spot, at the same resolution (1440p) with a 4770K. When he bought a 9700K he had better FPS than me, without overclocking anything.
> Gimme a 5950X or a 11900K and 100% sure I enter the chart even with a lower OC on my GPU
> ...


Hmm.... @ThrashZone  didn't OC much more then you his GPU clock but he OC memory significantly more then yours 1080Ti...so maybe your CPU did't bottleneck that much your GPU after all.....


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm.... @ThrashZone  didn't OC much more then you his GPU clock but he OC memory significantly more then yours 1080Ti...so maybe your CPU did't bottleneck that much your GPU after all.....


It's not about the tiny improve you get from a RAM OC.
This benchmark is not a GPU only benchmark ^^

Don't forget the core FF XIV ARR engine was made to be used on PS3, upgraded a bit to be PS4 ready with Heavensward, is not compatible anymore with PS3 but it's a crossplatform game (PS4/PS5/PC) and not a PC game.
They didn't improve anything now it's PS5 compatible, they just made it compatible with PS5. It's not hard, the PS5 is a bit of a PC 

EDIT : An example of little or no impact of RAM OC in games : https://www.techpowerup.com/review/team-group-t-force-dark-z-fps-ddr4-4000-mhz-cl16-2x8-gb/5.html


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

c2DDragon said:


> It's not about the tiny improve you get from a RAM OC.
> This benchmark is not a GPU only benchmark ^^
> 
> Don't forget the core FF XIV ARR engine was made to be used on PS3, upgraded a bit to be PS4 ready with Heavensward, is not compatible anymore with PS3 but it's a crossplatform game (PS4/PS5/PC) and not a PC game.
> ...


I am not talking about RAM I am talking about GPU/Memory OC


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I am not talking about RAM I am talking about GPU/Memory OC


My VRAM is at 11010Mhz

The FTW3 is reported to be at 11016Mhz https://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=1190fbf7-7f11-465d-b303-cab0e50fbdc6

This used didn't report any VRAM OC so I'm not sure what you are about 

EDIT : Oh ok I've worked all night, my bad, I just checked and I see his memory is at 1589Mhz instead of the default 1376Mhz 
Btw no way I would get 3k to 4k more in this benchmark with a VRAM OC knowing that the crowds you have in FF XIV & in this benchmark rely on CPU. I would agree with you if I had a 10900K too but, nope.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

c2DDragon said:


> My VRAM is at 11010Mhz
> View attachment 212045
> The FTW3 is reported to be at 11016Mhz https://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=1190fbf7-7f11-465d-b303-cab0e50fbdc6
> 
> This used didn't report any VRAM OC so I'm not sure what you are about


I just read from your Gpu-z post where stands that your Vram clock is 1376Mhz....and his Vram was significantly OC at 1589Mhz....that's all....


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I just read from your Gpu-z post where stands that your Vram clock is 1376Mhz....and his Vram was significantly OC at 1589Mhz....that's all....


Yeah I edited when I triple checked.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Hmm.... @ThrashZone  didn't OC much more then you his GPU clock but he OC memory significantly more then yours 1080Ti...so maybe your CPU did't bottleneck that much your GPU after all.....


Hi,
I wouldn't go by gpu-z 

Yeah I'm +850 which equates to 6356 mhz load
Core was really 2050 on curve so it throttled a little bit from 2063 curve :-(
FF lV... has always been pretty finicky on core and memory clocks this one is no different.

9940x/ hedt is terrible as usual on FF lV lol barely got 20250 lol mesh/ cache really sux at fast paced gaming it's okay just not near as good as 5.2 and cache 50 like on 10900k otherwise titan Xp would do a far bit better than 1080ti.


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 10, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I wouldn't go by gpu-z
> 
> Yeah I'm +850 which equates to 6356 mhz load
> ...


I'm doomed to prove my words by tweaking my VRAM (not even knowing what is my card's limits)
Wait a bit I will show you my setup doesn't worth yours  

Did you put your GPU power target to 150% ? Gigabyte released a bios to permit that few years ago, don't know for EVGA.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 10, 2021)

c2DDragon said:


> I'm doomed to prove my words by tweaking my VRAM (not even knowing what is my card's limits)
> Wait a bit I will show you my setup doesn't worth yours
> 
> Did you put your GPU power target to 150% ? Gigabyte released a bios to permit that few years ago, don't know for EVGA.


Well...you probably not going to surpass his score but I am sure that you are going to improve yours...GL...


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 10, 2021)

c2DDragon said:


> I'm doomed to prove my words by tweaking my VRAM (not even knowing what is my card's limits)
> Wait a bit I will show you my setup doesn't worth yours
> 
> Did you put your GPU power target to 150% ? Gigabyte released a bios to permit that few years ago, don't know for EVGA.


Hi,
For a gpu test this benchmark loves system clock and memory clocks too 

GPU power I don't remember probably maxed what ever the limit is sometimes it can hurt you though.


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 11, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well...you probably not going to surpass his score but I am sure that you are going to improve yours...GL...


Well, of course but it doesn't worth it because I felt I was cheating doing this while for sure I won't use this VRAM OC h24. I don't plan on killing this card before I could buy something at MSRP price.
Btw it's a tiny 6,93% increase for a 15.56% VRAM OC (unstable).
When I say this game/engine (so this benchmark) needs a beefy CPU to shine, I know I'm not wrong.








ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> For a gpu test this benchmark loves system clock and memory clocks too
> 
> GPU power I don't remember probably maxed what ever the limit is sometimes it can hurt you though.


This engine/benchmark relies on CPU+GPU. It's a very old engine from about 2013 which was reworked a bit for the first expansion for the PS4. Heavensward launched in 2015. Nothing was made for PC in term of optimization and nothing is planned to be worked on, according to Yoshida the game producer/director.

Well I had a lot of artifacts + directX errors which stopped the benchmark @1601Mhz then 1599Mhz then 1595Mhz.
It passed with artifacts at 1589Mhz VRAM.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 11, 2021)

c2DDragon said:


> Well, of course but it doesn't worth it because I felt I was cheating doing this while for sure I won't use this VRAM OC h24. I don't plan on killing this card before I could buy something at MSRP price.
> Btw it's a tiny 6,93% increase for a 15.56% VRAM OC (unstable).
> When I say this game/engine (so this benchmark) needs a beefy CPU to shine, I know I'm not wrong.
> 
> ...


Well that's much better....and 7% is not exactly tiny improvement when it comes to the GPU memory OC...that's good...actually really good.....


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 11, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Well that's much better....and 7% is not exactly tiny improvement when it comes to the GPU memory OC...that's good...actually really good.....


For sure I will do this benchmark and revive your topic from oblivion when I will upgrade for a 12700K or a cheap 5800X (if Alder Lake sucks) at the end of the year. Please don't mind if I do 

EDIT : Ok that wasn't supposed to be rude I suck when I'm tired sorry xD
I mean, maybe it would be an old topic when I will upgrade so, don't be scared if you get a notification about this in the next months.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 11, 2021)

While I still have it,  here's a run with a ryzen laptop with a 3070:


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi,
Last months drive little bump
1080ti ftw3/ ThrashZone/ 10900k 5.2 rest in system spec's/ GPU @2050mhz pumped the gpu memory a little more


----------



## mobiuus (Aug 13, 2021)

here we go again


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 13, 2021)

johnspack said:


> While I still have it,  here's a run with a ryzen laptop with a 3070:



Uhmmm... You ran it at 1080p, 1440p is required as mentioned in OP.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 13, 2021)

mobiuus said:


> here we go again
> View attachment 212457


Nice!!!...Congrats @mobiuus !!!You are back on the chart leaderboard!!!!
Does @ThrashZone have the answer for this???


----------



## johnspack (Aug 14, 2021)

Oh well... no dsr on this thing...  I looked,  not available.  It's just a stupid laptop anyways....


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 19, 2021)

Decided to do all of the PC's in the house.

First up:
Ryzen 3500X, EVGA GTX 1660 Black with XC bios, 16GB G.Skill 3600MHz
All stock clocks






Second:
Ryzen 5600X, EVGA RTX 2080 XC Ultra, 16GB Corsair 3200MHz
All stock clocks






Third:
Ryzen 3600, MSI RTX 3070 Ti, 16GB Corsair 3600MHz
All stock clocks, 3070 Ti undervolted to 862mv






Fourth:
Ryzen 5600X, EVGA RTX 3060 Ti FTW3 Ultra, 16GB G.Skill Trident Z Neo 3600MHz 16-19-19-39
All stock clocks, 3060 Ti undervolted to 980mv, RAM underclocked to 3533MHz (won't post at 3600MHz and this isn't the first set of the Neo I've had with this issue)






Fifth:
Dell Inspiron 7000 2 in 1 - Ryzen 4500U with Vega IGP, 16GB RAM @ 2666MHz
All stock clocks, liquid metal paste






Same laptop at 1280x720 High Laptop settings:








My original 6800XT benchmark from a few pages back for comparison:
Ryzen 5950X, ASRock 6800XT Taichi, G.Skill 32GB (4x8GB single rank, b-die) 16-16-16-36 - 3600MHz
CPU PBO settings: x2 scalar, -7 all core curve optimizer, +50MHz | 6800XT undervolted to 1045mv for this run, stock clocks | RAM @ 3800MHz 16-16-16-36


----------



## Orankid (Aug 21, 2021)

My laptop score.......


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 21, 2021)

Agent_D said:


> Decided to do all of the PC's in the house.
> 
> First up:
> Ryzen 3500X, EVGA GTX 1660 Black with XC bios, 16GB G.Skill 3600MHz
> ...


Nice...Chart is updated...and you earned 3 entries your results from GTX 1660,RTX 3060TI,RX 6800XT are in the chart!!!
P.S.Really nice score from yours RTX 3060TI......beating also yours RTX 3070TI and almost on par with the RX 6800!!!


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 21, 2021)

5600X max PBO(4850)
Sapphire 6700XT Nitro+(Stock)


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 21, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice!!!...Congrats @mobiuus !!!You are back on the chart leaderboard!!!!
> Does @ThrashZone have the answer for this???


Hi,
I have alerts off 
But nope old gpu and none around atm so I'm not going to push the old girl anymore than already

Might post a titan Xp later on 10900k but the run on 9940x sucked but I already knew hedt is a crappy gaming chip compared to 10900k and older "z" chips lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 21, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I have alerts off
> But nope old gpu and none around atm so I'm not going to push the old girl anymore than already
> 
> Might post a titan Xp later on 10900k but the run on 9940x sucked but I already knew hedt is a crappy gaming chip compared to 10900k and older "z" chips lol


I get you totally....I am also stuck atm with the R9 Fury...I was thinking to sell it but after a while seeing that prices are not dropping at all I figure that it's better to keep this GPU instead...So yeah I also recently clean this card,change the paste and adapt the bios with lower Voltage to keep this card cool....


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 21, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> I get you totally....I am also stuck atm with the R9 Fury...I was thinking to sell it but after a while seeing that prices are not dropping at all I figure that it's better to keep this GPU instead...So yeah I also recently clean this card,change the paste and adapt the bios with lower Voltage to keep this card cool....


Hi,
I've got QDC's on my gpu's/... so it's not all that difficult to swap out 
Only issue is time and messing with two systems to do the test so I'm just waiting for down time to have one system off line for a little while so only have to mess with one systems drivers instead of both.

I was wanting to get a new gpu for the 10900k system and put my 1080ti back into my x99 system but that has now been a long long wait and no end insight lol


----------



## Det0x (Aug 22, 2021)

Was very hard to beat that super binned maxtweaked Skylake @ 5.5, but in the end i managed to take #1 place by 3 points haha


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 22, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Was very hard to beat that super binned maxtweaked Skylake @ 5.5, but in the end i managed to take #1 place by 3 points haha
> View attachment 213775


WoW....that's something....3 points are still 3 points ahead...Congrats on the 1 Place!!!!
Leaderboard Chart is Updated!!!


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi,
Think the fellow is on comet lake not skylake though 10900k @5.5 delid on a direct die water block almost got one too only available on facebook which I don't use.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 23, 2021)

@Zyll Goliath did I screw mine up? I don’t see any other 6700XTs on the board yet?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 23, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> @Zyll Goliath did I screw mine up? I don’t see any other 6700XTs on the board yet?


No it's all cool...I miss you somehow srry...chart become really crowded I guess   ......BTW nice score Gratz on beating the RX 6800!!!
Leaderboard chart updated!!!


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 23, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> No it's all cool...I miss you somehow srry...chart become really crowded I guess   ......BTW nice score Gratz on beating the RX 6800!!!
> Leaderboard chart updated!!!


Nice! Now I definitely want to see my score on the board!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 23, 2021)

So many close results in between 18k-19k very tight race in there!!!!


----------



## Frizz (Aug 23, 2021)

Post for fun  My Legion 7 16ACHG6 Laptop. Stuck on 1800mhz on GPU, 4.5ghz on CPU cause laptop lol.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 23, 2021)

Frizz said:


> Post for fun  My Legion 7 16ACHG6 Laptop. Stuck on 1800mhz on GPU, 4.5ghz on CPU cause laptop lol.
> 
> View attachment 213926


You are IN!!!
Leaderboard Chart updated!!!


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 23, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> You are IN!!!
> Leaderboard Chart updated!!!


Just note his score was windowed whether that really effects the score,  because that’s a great one!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 23, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Just note his score was windowed whether that really effects the score,  because that’s a great one!


Aye...I doubt it will be any difference but for the sake of rules we can ask @Frizz to do again benchmark but this time in the Full Screen!


----------



## Agent_D (Aug 23, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Nice...Chart is updated...and you earned 3 entries your results from GTX 1660,RTX 3060TI,RX 6800XT are in the chart!!!
> P.S.Really nice score from yours RTX 3060TI......beating also yours RTX 3070TI and almost on par with the RX 6800!!!


Thanks! I think the 3060Ti scored better than the 3070Ti because of the CPU, Ryzen 3600 in the 3070Ti system and 5600X in the 3060Ti system.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 23, 2021)

Agent_D said:


> Thanks! I think the 3060Ti scored better than the 3070Ti because of the CPU, Ryzen 3600 in the 3070Ti system and 5600X in the 3060Ti system.


I guess so...'tho I am not so sure how much that CPU could be the actual bottleneck at 1440p Resolution.....Did you OC 3060TI maybe?


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 23, 2021)

Since I upgraded to a GTX 1070 a few days ago I ran the bench again out of curiosity.
I actually do get CPU bottleneck in a few scenes like the city one where my GPU usage drops to ~75-80% so that probably holds back numbers a bit.





Everything at stock as usual, GPU core around ~1960-70 but thats normal for this model and also stock CPU clock.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 24, 2021)

Well this is the best I can get out of my RX6800 after much tinkering with clocks as it wont allow for higher than 1.025V voltage on the core I won't be able to get better than this I'm afraid and I'm not going to risk a $1995NZD GPU just for the sake of a benchmark





I'd probably get a better score if not for the R7 3700X as it's not a very good OC'er for all core OC's 4.275 is the max it'll do before having to go above 1.290V and then temps just get stupid 

Also very nice score @INSTG8R congrats


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 24, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Well this is the best I can get out of my RX6800 after much tinkering with clocks as it wont allow for higher than 1.025V voltage on the core I won't be able to get better than this I'm afraid and I'm not going to risk a $1995NZD GPU just for the sake of a benchmark
> 
> View attachment 214028
> 
> ...


Thanks bud I really wanted a vanilla 6800 but even if they were available the price was just beyond my limit event this was more than I even pad for my Vega. So believe me I was surprised to beat you considering all I’ve done is turn off Zero Fan…Now I kinda want to see what it can do to topple that 2080


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 24, 2021)

Ok Leaderboard chart is updated.....3rd best score of RTX 3090 is unfortunately out from the list.....



Sithaer said:


> Since I upgraded to a GTX 1070 a few days ago I ran the bench again out of curiosity.
> I actually do get CPU bottleneck in a few scenes like the city one where my GPU usage drops to ~75-80% so that probably holds back numbers a bit.
> 
> View attachment 214010
> ...


Well I guess your score is about right where is supposed to be for GTX 1070 card working on stock speed....Properly overclocked and you can maybe beat that @basco 980TI score....


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 24, 2021)

Zyll Goliath said:


> Ok Leaderboard chart is updated.....3rd best score of RTX 3090 is unfortunately out from the list.....
> 
> 
> Well I guess your score is about right where is supposed to be for GTX 1070 card working on stock speed....Properly overclocked and you can maybe beat that @basco 980TI score....



Maybe, idk cause I'm not into the whole OC thing.
Tho those CPU limited scenes would still hurt my score I think.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 25, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Thanks bud I really wanted a vanilla 6800 but even if they were available the price was just beyond my limit event this was more than I even pad for my Vega. So believe me I was surprised to beat you considering all I’ve done is turn off Zero Fan…Now I kinda want to see what it can do to topple that 2080


Probably helps you have a 5000 series Ryzen CPU aswell much better IPC than the 3000 series Ryzens and considering this game doesn't use multi core cpu's very well at all hitting somewhere between 19~25% on maybe 4 threads you should be able to kill that 2080 no problem also the not XT RX6800 doesn't lend itself to OCing very well at all I can't get the voltage to go over 1.025V IF I could force 1.1V it'd do much better


----------



## basco (Aug 25, 2021)

you know Sithaer there is a auto overclock feature in msi afterburner.
takes up to ten minutes and its without overvoltage. so no harm to the card.


----------



## tomskie (Aug 29, 2021)

Can anybody help me? I just swapped my gtx 970 with 3080 ti and when running Endwalker benchmark, my computer randomly restarts. I didn't have this problem when running 3DMark (times spy, fire strike, port royal). Never had this issue when i'm using my gtx 970.My bios, firmware, chipset and nvidia driver are all updated

Here are my pc specs:

Intel i9 9900k
3080 ti fe
16 gb ram
rog maximus hero 11
860w psu

Thank you.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 29, 2021)

16333
Ryzen 5 3600 @ PBO (boosts to 4.2GHz)
GTX 1080 Ti @ 1599/1533 (boosts almost to 2GHz)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 29, 2021)

tomskie said:


> Can anybody help me? I just swapped my gtx 970 with 3080 ti and when running Endwalker benchmark, my computer randomly restarts. I didn't have this problem when running 3DMark (times spy, fire strike, port royal). Never had this issue when i'm using my gtx 970.My bios, firmware, chipset and nvidia driver are all updated
> 
> Here are my pc specs:
> 
> ...


Not sure but that look like PSU problem....You should try some other really heavy GPU benchmark and see if that happens again.....


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 29, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Not sure but that look like PSU problem....You should try some other really heavy GPU benchmark and see if that happens again.....


My whole PC did shut down numerous times in every 3D benchmark until I took off the sleeved extensions and used the cables straight from the PSU (Seasonic Focus+ Gold FX-750). In both cases I had two separate cables from the PSU, not chaining with one cable.

Maybe those extensions have started to cause too much resistance as I've had those for years and in numerous builds.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 29, 2021)

basco said:


> you know Sithaer there is a auto overclock feature in msi afterburner.
> takes up to ten minutes and its without overvoltage. so no harm to the card.



Its not that I don't know where to OC _'I use afterburner all the time'_ or can't research it I just simply have zero interest in ocing anything in my PC.
Even when I look up performance vids/charts on YT or anywhere I always look for stock vs stock numbers.

Yeh I know OC is common or almost like a standard on a site/forum like this but that part of my PC never interested me.
I'm fine with my stock numbers in this bench.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 29, 2021)

Though overclocking the memory is absolutely a must as modern cards have hella lot of headroom. With the GPU clock I'm not into that much of fine tuning of the last MHz as I was years ago.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 29, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Though overclocking the memory is absolutely a must as modern cards have hella lot of headroom. With the GPU clock I'm not into that much of fine tuning of the last MHz as I was years ago.



Go curve and unlock an extra voltage step.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 29, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Go curve and unlock an extra voltage step.
> 
> View attachment 214598


I have no idea what to do with the curve. I got few tips and tricks and I'm still confused. It's at stock voltages.






This card to be exact: https://www.gigabyte.com/fi/Graphics-Card/GV-N108TGAMINGOC-BLACK-11GD#kf


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 29, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I have no idea what to do with the curve. I got few tips and tricks and I'm still confused. It's at stock voltages.
> 
> This card to be exact: https://www.gigabyte.com/fi/Graphics-Card/GV-N108TGAMINGOC-BLACK-11GD#kf



First unlock voltage monitoring and control in riva(old habbit) settings. To see exactly what happens. Then up the boxes past 1075mV to higher frequency. It should then boost to it. Then up all the curve by bit max out your maximum clock 1093mV. Pull the voltage slider too. Use GPUZ render test to trigger max GPU state an see if the higher voltage step kicks in correctly versus your default one.

My score is crippled due to win11 L3 cache issues. m$ as usually screwed up something kernel wise.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 29, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> First unlock voltage monitoring. To see exactly what happens. Then up the boxe past 1075mV to higher frequency. It should then boost to it. Then up all the curve by bit max out your maximum clock 1093mV.
> 
> View attachment 214607


Thanks, I'll try your settings sooner or later today.


----------



## tomskie (Aug 29, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Not sure but that look like PSU problem....You should try some other really heavy GPU benchmark and see if that happens again.....


Thanks for the reply. Can you suggest a really good GPU benchmark? I tried  3D mark and my GPU was fine.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 29, 2021)

tomskie said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you suggest a really good GPU benchmark? I tried  3D mark and my GPU was fine.


Well 3d Mark is good benchmark but the thing is that probably not making the most pressure on your GPU especially if you did the test in just 1080p.....Even if is it old I will still suggest Heaven Benchmark just choose higher resolution and details and see how that goes....Also Furmark will make your GPU to work on constant 100% load but do not use it for long time 5-10 min at most.....

P.S.One more thing maybe you actually have the problem when CPU&GPU is under the heavy load because then your PC actually using the Maximum Wattage and making the most pressure on your PSU and can not provide that amount of power anymore....So to be absolutely sure if that is your problem you can start Furmark in combo (at the same time) with the Cinebench or some other Cpu benchmark and then your PC will use Maximum power....If it restart you will know that your PSU simply can not handle that....GL


----------



## tomskie (Aug 29, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Well 3d Mark is good benchmark but the thing is that probably not making the most pressure on your GPU especially if you did the test in just 1080p.....Even if is it old I will still suggest Heaven Benchmark just choose higher resolution and details and see how that goes....Also Furmark will make your GPU to work on constant 100% load but do not use it for long time 5-10 min at most.....
> 
> P.S.One more thing maybe you actually have the problem when CPU&GPU is under the heavy load because then your PC actually using the Maximum Wattage and making the most pressure on your PSU and can not provide that amount of power anymore....So to be absolutely sure if that is your problem you can start Furmark in combo (at the same time) with the Cinebench or some other Cpu benchmark and then your PC will use Maximum power....If it restart you will know that your PSU simply can not handle that....GL


Ok. I did more tests. I ran heaven benchmark, furmark (3mins), timespy stress test(20 mins). No issues. I re-dl endwalker benchmark and the problem is still there. Seems like im only having issue with the endwalker benchmark. Is it possible that the endwalker benchmark is the most demanding test out of all?Ill try ur combo suggestion. I really appreciate your help.  

p.s. i was able to run endwalker benchmark the first few tries when i first swapped my gpu. But when i changed the aettings from maximum to high, thats when i started having problems.


----------



## nguyen (Aug 29, 2021)

tomskie said:


> Ok. I did more tests. I ran heaven benchmark, furmark (3mins), timespy stress test(20 mins). No issues after all those. I re-dl endwalker benchmark and the problem is still there. Seems like im only having issue with the endwalker benchmark. Ill try ur combo suggestion. I really appreciate your help.



Your 3080 Ti is boosting to unstable clocks in this benchmark, set -45mhz on the core clock in MSI Afterburner and try again.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 29, 2021)

tomskie said:


> Ok. I did more tests. I ran heaven benchmark, furmark (3mins), timespy stress test(20 mins). No issues. I re-dl endwalker benchmark and the problem is still there. Seems like im only having issue with the endwalker benchmark. Is it possible that the endwalker benchmark is the most demanding test out of all?Ill try ur combo suggestion. I really appreciate your help.
> 
> p.s. i was able to run endwalker benchmark the first few tries when i first swapped my gpu. But when i changed the aettings from maximum to high, thats when i started having problems.View attachment 214624


Ok...At least you managed to finally finish the benchmark.....you can try what @nguyen suggested and see how that goes tho' that seems a bit weird that your GPU boosting to unstable clocks only in that benchmark and nowhere else and it's even more weird to restart the whole system instead of just restarting the driver and just recover in windows.....


----------



## tomskie (Aug 29, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Ok...At least you managed to finally finish the benchmark.....you can try what @nguyen suggested and see how that goes tho' that seems a bit weird that your GPU boosting to unstable clocks only in that benchmark and nowhere else and it's even more weird to restart the whole system instead of just restarting the driver and just recover in windows.....


My bad, i was only able to finish my benchmark the very first time i swapped my gpu to 3089ti. The problem started to happen after changingmy settings from maximum to high.  And it is still occuring now.  Will try @nguyen suggestion when i get home

Update: I followed @nguyen 's suggestion(thank you for that) but i had to lower the core clock down more to -75 and i manage to finish benchmark with no issues at maximum settings a few times. But when i change the settings to high, the problem comes back. Does this mean that I have a defective card? Or is it an issue with my other pc components?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 29, 2021)

AMD RIG


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 29, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> AMD RIG
> 
> View attachment 214658


Nice Score!!! You enter the Leaderboard chart as you beat other RX 6900XT and improve THE BEST AMD GPU SCORE on the chart!!!


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 29, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Nice Score!!! You enter the Leaderboard chart as you beat other RX 6900XT and improve THE BEST AMD GPU SCORE on the chart!!!


I will reclaim the first place for Intel/Nvidia later when I have time. Only 3 more points.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 30, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Nice!!!...Congrats @mobiuus !!!You are back on the chart leaderboard!!!!
> Does @ThrashZone have the answer for this???


Hi,
Looks like I do have a little more after all lol


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 30, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Looks like I do have a little more after all lolView attachment 214714


Come on man, upgrade your 1080ti. Its ancient. Buy rtx 3090 and Supercool direct die for your 10900k.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 30, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Come on man, upgrade your 1080ti. Its ancient. Buy rtx 3090 and Supercool direct die for your 10900k.


I will be so happy with that "Ancient" GPU!!!
Leaderboard Chart Updated!!!


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 30, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> I will be so happy with that "Ancient" GPU!!!
> Leaderboard Chart Updated!!!


Hi,
Okay but you'll have to make sure 20738 new score goes to ThrashZone this time lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 30, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Okay but you'll have to make sure 20738 new score goes to ThrashZone this time lol
> View attachment 214718


Srry that was my bad  ....Whoa!!!Yours 1080TI is really Golden!!!


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 30, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Srry that was my bad  ....Whoa!!!Yours 1080TI is really Golden!!!


Hi,
No problem 
Not really apex doing what it does best and found a rabbit hole 
20810


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2021)

@ThrashZone this goes to prove this bench is way more dependant on CPU IPC speed than it is on GPU speed


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 30, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> @ThrashZone this goes to prove this bench is way more dependant on CPU IPC speed than it is on GPU speed


Hi,
Yep said it a while back for a gpu bench it loves system memory speed and cpu clocks too  
Trying for 21000 dang it got 20919 so far :/


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 30, 2021)

What clocks do you have on the 10900K


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 30, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> What clocks do you have on the 10900K


Hi,
All here have been at 5.3
Memory is up now to 4400c16 topping out at 20919 so far.

All she wrote for today


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> All here have been at 5.3
> Memory is up now to 4400c16 topping out at 20919 so far.
> 
> ...



That's a nice score for a 1080 ti.  Well done!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> That's a nice score for a 1080 ti.  Well done!


It's Insane....almost good as 3080 score on the chart!!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2021)

@ThrashZone what OC you got on it in MSI AB?  and what ram OC do you have? surely your ram is OC'd to be getting that score too.  ram and VRAM!


----------



## purecain (Aug 31, 2021)

Going mad, i cant seem to get it to run. I just get the opening little splash scrn then nothing. Meh... Anyone any idea whats im doing wrong. Do you have to install this bench or something??? running win10 rig in sig!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 31, 2021)

purecain said:


> Going mad, i cant seem to get it to run. I just get the opening little splash scrn then nothing. Meh... Anyone any idea whats im doing wrong. Do you have to install this bench or something??? running win10 rig in sig!


It's just a simple DX 11 benchmark that starts on"ffxiv-endwalker-bench.exe"file if all the files are in same dir that's it nothing more .....I guess that must be something wrong on your side.....


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 31, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @ThrashZone what OC you got on it in MSI AB?  and what ram OC do you have? surely your ram is OC'd to be getting that score too.  ram and VRAM!


Hi,
GPU clocks are on the screen shot
Core is on curve throttles to 2038 mhz from 2050 but I believe it's +82 apply and do the curve process
Memory 6396 mhz that is +888 on it which stays constant but won't go up anymore

This bench seems very sensitive and I get lots of directX errors if to much of either core or memory gpu clock
New 471.. driver wouldn't even run on same clocks as before that were fine on 461.. lol





@purecain
Download to videos
Right click the zip folder and select Properties
Chech the Unblock box and apply/ save.
Extract all same location
Right click the benchmark.exe file and send to desktop create shortcut.
Or just run it from there.


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 31, 2021)

tomskie said:


> My bad, i was only able to finish my benchmark the very first time i swapped my gpu to 3089ti. The problem started to happen after changingmy settings from maximum to high.  And it is still occuring now.  Will try @nguyen suggestion when i get home
> 
> Update: I followed @nguyen 's suggestion(thank you for that) but i had to lower the core clock down more to -75 and i manage to finish benchmark with no issues at maximum settings a few times. But when i change the settings to high, the problem comes back. Does this mean that I have a defective card? Or is it an issue with my other pc components?



The engine seems really buggy. I've had this benchmark crash cards that are 100% stable even with massive underclocking and across different drivers. It's an old engine with a ton of stapled on features, so it's not the most stable it seems.



purecain said:


> Going mad, i cant seem to get it to run. I just get the opening little splash scrn then nothing. Meh... Anyone any idea whats im doing wrong. Do you have to install this bench or something??? running win10 rig in sig!



Are you running it as administrator?


----------



## tomskie (Aug 31, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> The engine seems really buggy. I've had this benchmark crash cards that are 100% stable even with massive underclocking and across different drivers. It's an old engine with a ton of stapled on features, so it's not the most stable it seems.


We might have pinpointed the problem.  Apparently its my psu.  I tried my brother-in-law's 750w psu and we never had issue with running the endwalker benchmark. I already ordered a new psu and hopefully that would address my concern and i can finally have peace of mind(lol). Its kinda weird that his 750w psu is not causing this issue compared to my 860w psu. His explanation is that my psu is old and psus needs to be replaced around 5 years or so even though it can still power up my whole system. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 31, 2021)

tomskie said:


> We might have pinpointed the problem.  Apparently its my psu.  I tried my brother-in-law's 750w psu and we never had issue with running the endwalker benchmark. I already ordered a new psu and hopefully that would address my concern and i can finally have peace of mind(lol). Its kinda weird that his 750w psu is not causing this issue compared to my 860w psu. His explanation is that my psu is old and psus needs to be replaced around 5 years or so even though it can still power up my whole system. Any thoughts?


Well....I told you it was the PSU from the very beginning.....It really depends you can have some PSU that work solid after 10+ years and others that dropping on you after a year or two...sometimes even brand new can fail like that Gigabyte PSU affair recently maybe you also heard off....Anyway get the new one(at least bronze) and if you can afford try to get something like Seasonic,Corsair,be quiet,Silverstone,EVGA,FSP...


----------



## tomskie (Aug 31, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Well....I told you it was the PSU from the very beginning.....It really depends you can have some PSU that work solid after 10+ years and others that dropping on you after a year or two...sometimes even brand new can fail like that Gigabyte PSU affair recently maybe you also heard off....Anyway get the new one(at least bronze) and if you can afford try to get something like Seasonic,Corsair,be quiet,Silverstone,EVGA,FSP...


Yeah. I did not want to believe it myself until we tested it. I bought the EVGA G+ Supernova 1000w(yes i saw videos about gigabyte psu). Hopefully everything goes smooth. I ordered nice braided cable to go along with it too. Thank you for all those who helped me. Will update with my score when everything is setup.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 31, 2021)

tomskie said:


> Yeah. I did not want to believe it myself until we tested it. I bought the EVGA G+ Supernova 1000w(yes i saw videos about gigabyte psu). Hopefully everything goes smooth. I ordered nice braided cable to go along with it too. Thank you for all those who helped me. Will update with my score when everything is setup.


NP really...I am glad I could Help.....Hope everything will go smooth & without the trouble with the new PSU!!!


----------



## RedSun (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi all. Here's my first overclocking memory ram testing.

i7-10700K @5.0/47x ring
4200- CL18 ram
Asus Strix GTX 1080Ti - 2063 / 6264
Main SSD : Western Digital SN750
PSU : Seasonic Platinum 660W

FINAL FANTASY XIV: Endwalker Benchmark
Tested on:  1/9/2021 2:34:51
Score: 20295
Average Frame Rate: 1,376247E+08
Minimum Frame Rate: 86
Performance: Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
Loading Times by Scene
  Scene #1    1,169 sec
  Scene #2    2,2 sec
  Scene #3    3,327 sec
  Scene #4    1,38 sec
  Scene #5    0,648 sec
Total Loading Time    8,724 sec


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 1, 2021)

RedSun said:


> Hi all. Here's my first overclocking memory ram testing.
> 
> i7-10700K @5.0/47x ring
> 4200- CL18 ram
> ...


That's a really Good result!!!It's just unfortunately ain't good enough to beat THE BEST/ @ThrashZone   GTX 1080TI Result on the Leaderboard Chart....


----------



## scope54 (Sep 1, 2021)

Radeon VII @ stock
Ryzen 5800x  @ stock


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 1, 2021)

scope54 said:


> Radeon VII @ stock
> Ryzen 5800x  @ stock
> 
> 
> View attachment 215080


Nice....Your result enter the Leaderboard Chart!!!!
Leaderboard Chart Updated!!!


----------



## RedSun (Sep 1, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> That's a really Good result!!!It's just unfortunately ain't good enough to beat THE BEST/ @ThrashZone   GTX 1080TI Result on the Leaderboard Chart....


Yeah, he's achieved an amazing OC ! But as i can see the overall posts the 1080Ti still rocking pretty hard, and the memory ram and ring cache overclocking push to the next level on Comet lake CPU's , i'm happy and surprised too with my OC at the moment. When i can get a better radiators i will push a bit more


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 2, 2021)

While they officially support Crossfire and SLI, the scaling on this engine is pretty terrible. This card can run through the Firestrike and TimeSpy 20-loop stress tests at 1120MHz, but I get an endless stream of DirectX errors at anything above 1090MHz with FFXIV.






It definitely prefers nVidia cards; SLI scales much better overall. Though I do want to see if that scaling extends through to newer generations, as I'd expect Fermi/Kepler to scale relatively well given they got frequent SLI profile optimizations.


----------



## tomskie (Sep 4, 2021)

Hello late post here. Finally got my card working. I didn’t hit the lottery. Got a mediocre card lol.


----------



## Agent_D (Sep 4, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> I guess so...'tho I am not so sure how much that CPU could be the actual bottleneck at 1440p Resolution.....Did you OC 3060TI maybe?


No OC on the 3060Ti; but the CPU was definitely the bottleneck there (I don't know much about XIV's engine, but it likely relies heavily on CPU given the drastic result change). I installed a 5800X in that same system with the 3070Ti and this is the result:

Ryzen 5800x (instead of the 3600 previously) - Curve optimizer: -15 all cores, PBO Scalar 2x with +75MHz
MSI 3070 Ti Gaming X Trio - 862mv undervolt - stock clocks
(Previous score 17673)






--

Edit:

To corroborate the score; I was able to pick up a Gigabyte 3070 Ti Eagle for the system that was using the 3060 Ti; with a 900mv undervolt on that card at stock clocks, it was somewhere in the low 22k range with the 5600x CPU.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 4, 2021)

tomskie said:


> Hello late post here. Finally got my card working. I didn’t hit the lottery. Got a mediocre card lol.


Well at least you solve the problem with the PSU....It's a normal score I guess for 3080 TI remember that those other scores are better but also those cards are most likely OC and maybe they have also faster CPU's which also impact the final score....



Agent_D said:


> No OC on the 3060Ti; but the CPU was definitely the bottleneck there (I don't know much about XIV's engine, but it likely relies heavily on CPU given the drastic result change). I installed a 5800X in that same system with the 3070Ti and this is the result:
> 
> Ryzen 5800x (instead of the 3600 previously) - Curve optimizer: -15 all cores, PBO Scalar 2x with +75MHz
> MSI 3070 Ti Gaming X Trio - 862mv undervolt - stock clocks
> ...


Good to know this....Sems like the CPU impact on the final score is really high even if the resolution is 1440p....BTW that's a Great score for 3070TI!!!You enter the Chart!!!

Leaderboard Chart Updated...


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 4, 2021)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Well at least you solve the problem with the PSU....It's a normal score I guess for 3080 TI remember that those other scores are better but also those cards are most likely OC and maybe they have also faster CPU's which also impact the final score....
> 
> 
> Good to know this....Sems like the CPU impact on the final score is really high even if the resolution is 1440p....BTW that's a Great score for 3070TI!!!You enter the Chart!!!
> ...


Aw man I didn't get on the chart even with the triple SLI GTX 480s beating a GTX 1660?

I'll need to find something more obscure and crazy.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 4, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> Aw man I didn't get on the chart even with the triple SLI GTX 480s beating a GTX 1660?
> 
> I'll need to find something more obscure and crazy.


Srry...both of your results are really cool but the problem is that probably almost no one anymore using Pro Duo or triple-Sli Gtx 480 and to put those in the chart I need to take out some other GPU result from the chart....and all other cards are much more popular.....Anyway TY for posting those results for me personally it was cool to see Pro Duo score as this is literally 2 of my R9 Fury cards in SLI....


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi,
Switched to my titan Xp
Couldn't use my prior afterburner profiles though for some reason so had to make new profiles which seem low so might mess with it again later
21645 10900k build still


----------



## purecain (Sep 24, 2021)

Maximum settings @4k


----------



## pyrotenax (Sep 25, 2021)

Ryzen 5900X | ROG STRIX Geforce RTX 3080 White


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Sep 25, 2021)

pyrotenax said:


> Ryzen 5900X | ROG STRIX Geforce RTX 3080 White
> 
> View attachment 218225


Congrats....Your result is now the very best 3080 score on this chart!!!
Leaderboard Chart Updated...


----------



## pyrotenax (Sep 26, 2021)

*update* sneak above 23k 
Ryzen 5900X | ROG STRIX Geforce RTX 3080 White


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi,
Nice bump broke 22k


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 29, 2021)

Bumped up the GPU voltage





Jill Christine Valentine
Ryzen 5 3600 @ PBO + 200
32GB DDR4 @ 3466 16-18-18-36-1T
GTX 1080 Ti @ 2025/1533


----------



## Drakken1532 (Oct 30, 2021)

Running at 1920x1080 and 3440x1440


----------



## steerpike (Nov 10, 2021)

Eluktronics Prometheus 16 out of the box.


----------



## Noreng (Nov 10, 2021)

A new record? This is mostly a GPU benchmark, but this is hardly the best 3090 in the world


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 11, 2021)

updated


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 21, 2021)

Can someone please tell me if this has changed in FFXIV?  So it used to be you want to be a Paladin, well when you are level 70 or 80 paladin, you would also pick some skill traits from the Gladiator class to put on your hotbar, but I no longer see this as an option? Did they get rid of this so its only one class now on your hotbar?

If no, where can I find it, I don't see where.


----------



## kiddagoat (Nov 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this has changed in FFXIV?  So it used to be you want to be a Paladin, well when you are level 70 or 80 paladin, you would also pick some skill traits from the Gladiator class to put on your hotbar, but I no longer see this as an option? Did they get rid of this so its only one class now on your hotbar?
> 
> If no, where can I find it, I don't see where.


@lynx29 They got rid of that some time ago.  Your Gladiator skills show up when you take your Soul Stone off, but the majority of your skills show up once your Soul Stone is equipped.  

You can no longer pull skills from other classes and put them on your hot bar.  For instance, you cannot pull White Mage talents and put them on your bar for Paladin.  

You also don't need to level two jobs to get the advanced job, such as Lancer and Pugilist, to get to Monk.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Sithaer (Feb 19, 2022)

Not that I want to update my score but since I upgraded from a 1600x to a 12100F I was curious about the difference cause I did have a CPU/IPC bottleneck in this bench.

Now the 12100 completely removed that, even during the city fly by scene the GPU is maxed out.




This alone made a ~700 points difference vs my 1600x score, not too bad I guess.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 3, 2022)

The hardware has the benefit of being unique.

Edit: I had throttlestop running in the background to monitor temps. It would seem that the cooling system is more than adequate.


----------



## Det0x (May 4, 2022)

New first place 

5800x3d @ stock *4450mhz* MT load max


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 4, 2022)

Ok...guys...chart is updated(finally)...hope that I didn't miss anyone.....


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (May 4, 2022)




----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Ok...guys...chart is updated(finally)...hope that I didn't miss anyone.....


Hi,
You missed my titanXp


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 4, 2022)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> View attachment 246061


WoW...that was Faaast.....Nice....Chart updated.....



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You missed my titanXp


Nah I saw it...it was great result just don't have any more room in the chart to add "new" cards...in that case I will need to delete some other GPU/result and Titan XP is not that popular GPU..so....


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 4, 2022)

i wish i  could continue updating all my benchmark threads often, i like the bar graphs though


----------



## Det0x (May 4, 2022)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> View attachment 246061


Nice results 
Could you share cpu and memory clockspeed ?
(at this point this benchmark is a cpu benchmark)


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Nice results
> Could you share cpu and memory clockspeed ?
> (at this point this benchmark is a cpu benchmark)


Hi,
Last I read somewhere in the high 7k range on memory


----------



## agent_x007 (May 7, 2022)

Testing new platform  (ie. probably not the last score)
6950X @ 4,2GHz (air cooled),
Titan Xp CE @ 1633/12000MHz (UV/UC, stock cooling).


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

Hi,
Dang as soon as it was said titanXp wasn't popular here another one come passing by 

Well if you get past 22200 you got me 007








						Final Fantasy XIV: Endwalker GPU benchmark/Post Your Scores
					

@ThrashZone what OC you got on it in MSI AB?  and what ram OC do you have? surely your ram is OC'd to be getting that score too.  ram and VRAM!  Hi, GPU clocks are on the screen shot Core is on curve throttles to 2038 mhz from 2050 but I believe it's +82 apply and do the curve process Memory...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## agent_x007 (May 7, 2022)

Yeah, not happening on my air cooling.
But you can try testing for ~210W board power, and see how it goes


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> Yeah, not happening on my air cooling
> But you can try testing for ~210W board power, and see how it goes


Hi,
Nope once you start trying to toast hardware it can not be stopped


----------



## damric (May 23, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5500
Vega 64


----------



## solarmystic (Jul 24, 2022)

I know my result isn't unique enough to be added to the chart but i figure i'd chime in anyway since we don't really have many i5s paired with 2080tis here 

i5-12400F stock
2080TI - 0.875V UV/1890MHz Core/+700 Memory OC





EDIT:- Looking at the bar charts, however, this is the highest scoring 2080 TI in the thread, enough to dethrone that 1 2080 TI entry in your graph @Zyll Goliat lol


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 25, 2022)

solarmystic said:


> I know my result isn't unique enough to be added to the chart but i figure i'd chime in anyway since we don't really have many i5s paired with 2080tis here
> 
> i5-12400F stock
> 2080TI - 0.875V UV/1890MHz Core/+700 Memory OC
> ...


Congrats!!!.....Chart is updated.......


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi,
This bench likes cpu and system memory oc to
Think more than gpu oc


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2022)

@Zyll Goliat can you please update my score? Still the same RTX 2070 Super GPU. Thanks!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi,
Wow that 2070s is sad :-(


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow that 2070s is sad :-(



Why lol


----------



## izy (Jul 25, 2022)

2060 super


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 26, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Why lol


Hi,
2070s is tanking your cpu sadly.
I blame miners.


----------



## Itz_Vexx (Jul 27, 2022)

Been actually periodically following this post since it came to be. Got my 3080 TI FTW3 Ultra in December but just noticed I can claim the top spot if I joined in  


Avid FFXIV player myself for the last decade and seeing people who don't play the genre realize that they are heavily CPU IPC/Cache/Latency/RAM timing sensitive is good to see. One of the reasons why I always wanted CPU reviewers to include FFXIV's benchmark in their test suite because these kinds of games show far more differences than the usual AAA GPU bound titles most use.
-RTX 3080 TI undervolted@.850 1890 core and +1000 mem / Itz_Vexx/5900X with PBO enabled and -20 all cores using Curve Optimizer.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 27, 2022)

Itz_Vexx said:


> Been actually periodically following this post since it came to be. Got my 3080 TI FTW3 Ultra in December but just noticed I can claim the top spot if I joined in  View attachment 256069
> Avid FFXIV myself for the last decade and seeing people who don't play the genre realize that they are heavily CPU IPC/Cache/Latency/RAM timing sensitive is good to see. One of the reasons why I always wanted CPU reviewers to include FFXIV's benchmark in their test suite because these kinds of games show far more differences than the usual AAA GPU bound titles most use.
> -RTX 3080 TI undervolted@.850 1890 core and +1000 mem / Itz_Vexx/5900X with PBO enabled and -20 all cores using Curve Optimizer.


Nice result!!!....Congrats!!!
Chart is updated!!!

BTW this was my result with the GTX 1070 TI(before it died)




I will leave this result here for others to compare but anyway I do not think it's deserving to be in the chart as so many other"unpopular" results.....


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## I hit the lottery (Aug 22, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Nice result!!!....Congrats!!!
> Chart is updated!!!
> 
> BTW this was my result with the GTX 1070 TI(before it died)
> ...


It was reported through the silicon lottery hotline that the poor 6700xt was under represented on this chart, So they sent me to give him a much needed boost, and the champ never turns down a challenge..... That is of course....IF you're still updating new top scores per card, Very cool thread. Will look for more that you start! 



mamba out.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 22, 2022)

I hit the lottery said:


> It was reported through the silicon lottery hotline that the poor 6700xt was under represented on this chart, So they sent me to give him a much needed boost, and the champ never turns down a challenge..... That is of course....IF you're still updating new top scores per card, Very cool thread. Will look for more that you start!
> View attachment 259048
> mamba out.


WoW....that's really GREAT Rresult for 6700XT Congrats!!!You certainly earn your spot in the chart!!
Chart is updated


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 22, 2022)

Hi,
Needs a little more work to get my unpopular titanXp


----------



## Itz_Vexx (Aug 26, 2022)

Just swapped out my 5900X for my new 5800X3D today. First time boot and nothing done at all.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 26, 2022)

Itz_Vexx said:


> Just swapped out my 5900X for my new 5800X3D today. First time boot and nothing done at all. View attachment 259471


Nice "jump" congrats!!!!
Chart is updated........


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 26, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Nice "jump" congrats!!!!
> Chart is updated........


Looks like you may need another column just for the Ultrawides


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi,
Think a lot of the scores are just stock runs though.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Aug 26, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Think a lot of the scores are just stock runs though.


Hey @ThrashZone that your score with the GTX 1080 TI for me is probably the most impressive on this list.....it's just incredible how easily beats 2080 TI and it's almost identical as RX 6700XT......


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 26, 2022)

Hi,
It's all good clean fun 
To bad I have no new gpu hardware planned or cpu really either


----------



## Pouhon (Aug 27, 2022)

Aorus 15P KD connected to external monitor. 3060@1740 MHz 0.8V, 11800H -50 mV, 2x8GB 1Rx8 memory @3200CL22 CR1 Gear 1 thanks to unlocked BIOS.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2022)

Higher score this time, CPU max boost at stock 5GHz max boost. (previous boost at 4.7Ghz accidentally) And on latest BIOS.

Thanks @Zyll Goliat !


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 18, 2022)

O right I ran this again on my RTX 3060 Ti a few days ago just forgot to post it. _'busy benching bunch of games and whatnot'_
As usual no OC on anything, stock settings with a slight undervolt on the GPU.



From what I noticed with the GPU % utilization the city fly around scene CPU bottlenecked me again so that probably held back the numbers a bit. 
Rest of the scenes were pretty much maxed out utilization.


----------



## Pictus (Sep 20, 2022)

Default speeds and only PC RAM OC to 3733MHz
Radeon™ RX 5600 XT WINDFORCE OC 6G - Gigabyte
Driver Adrenalin Edition 22.8.2





A a bit better with the older driver PRO Edition 22.Q2


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2022)

Not sure where to ask this question, but can someone tell me what is the minimum PC I need to run this game at 144hz 2560x1440p at 144 fps at all times, including in raids?

what would my specs in PC need to be to achieve this, and the game maxed out?


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 23, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Not sure where to ask this question, but can someone tell me what is the minimum PC I need to run this game at 144hz 2560x1440p at 144 fps at all times, including in raids?
> what would my specs in PC need to be to achieve this, and the game maxed out?


My 6600XT gets 104 fps on average @ 1440p max quality in this benchmark, with 71 and 54 fps 1% and .1% lows respectively. Consequently, you would need roughly 50% more rendering power for 144 fps. This game strongly favors Nvidia GPUs, so you're looking at 3070Ti/3080 level of performance.

In terms of CPU, MMORPGs love a fast single thread. The 5800X3D seems to do exceptionally well in busy areas.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 23, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> My 6600XT gets 104 fps on average @ 1440p max quality in this benchmark, with 71 and 54 fps 1% and .1% lows respectively. Consequently, you would need roughly 50% more rendering power for 144 fps. This game strongly favors Nvidia GPUs, so you're looking at 3070Ti/3080 level of performance.
> 
> In terms of CPU, MMORPGs love a fast single thread. The 5800X3D seems to do exceptionally well in busy areas.



This ^^ most MMOs favor fast CPUs it’s generally (and especially not with XIV) not a graphics issue (though the game is gorgeous)


----------



## I hit the lottery (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi,
The Silicon gangster has returned....bye bye 6800xt....  Mr 6900 xt owner and current no 1 AMD on list, YOU'RE NEXT. The belt will be mine. mwaahhaha
...erm.........anyways, new drivers, decided to tweak, raise OC  on Card....rest of stats in screenshot...for some reason it would only output.. EDIT, was able to get a proper Screenshot and higher score in English..... includes a cpuz and shot of the settings in endwalker... Figured this was worth bothering the op to redo the list. @Zyll Goliat

Cheers boys.


----------



## Itz_Vexx (Sep 28, 2022)

Did this new score about 2 weeks ago testing to see if I could push my rasterization undervolt a bit harder in all the games I play. Up from 29.5k to 30.1k by being stable 2 core clock bins higher and pushing memory another 400mhz. Fully stable so far in every non RT game I play while only having to go up another .12mv



CallandorWoT said:


> Not sure where to ask this question, but can someone tell me what is the minimum PC I need to run this game at 144hz 2560x1440p at 144 fps at all times, including in raids?
> 
> what would my specs in PC need to be to achieve this, and the game maxed out?


Honestly you don't need a ton of GPU power for this game since its quite old UNLESS you are running custom shaders through Gshade like I am and Hi resolution AI upscale mods. You are always going to run into a CPU bottleneck in city areas like Limsa with tons of player characters around. Since I play MMORPG's so much, thats why i upgraded from my 5900x to the X3D in the 1st place. But to hold 144fps in raids even at 144fps is no biggie with base max settings. Probably easily done with a card like the 3060 TI or even lower honestly. Been playing since 1.0 of this game back in 2010 when it was complete garbage but relaunched in 2013 as ARR (aka 2.0). Just in case you have any questions. But yeah CPU IPC/cache latency matters BIG time for MMO's with high player counts. Thats why this benchmark is so good at exposing CPU bottlenecks around the city area in the 2nd scene.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 11, 2022)

Hmm seem AMD have done some DX11 magic hoodoo with newer drivers 
Previous score was 18546 latest score with 22.9.2 drivers


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 11, 2022)

First run at it with:
11700K @ 135W
EVGA RTX 3050 XC @ Stock



It says Preset 1, but I didn't change anything from the Maximum preset other than resolution.

2nd Run:


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 13, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> First run at it with:
> 11700K @ 135W
> EVGA RTX 3050 XC @ Stock
> 
> ...



Either FFXIV likes Zen 3, or something's wrong with my 11700K runs or system.

5600G @ stock
EVGA RTX 3050 XC @ stock


----------



## psyko (Oct 13, 2022)

did better than i thought it would


----------



## Itz_Vexx (Oct 15, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Either FFXIV likes Zen 3, or something's wrong with my 11700K runs or system.
> 
> 5600G @ stock
> EVGA RTX 3050 XC @ stock
> ...


Im more willing to bet something with the runs. Was there anything taking up CPU cycles in the background? Also, what was your 11700k clocked at the whole time? My experience with friends on 11th gen CPU's is that sometimes they personally don't have the best cooling (prebuilts) and the CPU throttles hard. It won't even go passed 4ghz alot of times and my friend has a 11700F. No issue from anyone on 10th gen CPU's though. FFXIV like most MMO's simply loves cache capacity/IPC/clockspeed/low RAM latency. Thats why my score jumped up so much with each CPU upgrade using my 3080 TI from 20.5k (3950x), 25.5k (5900x), and now almost 31k using my 5800X3D and pushing my 3080 TI a bit harder with a higher undervolt OC.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2022)

psyko said:


> did better than i thought it would


Hi,
Well you're not showing the finish/ compare page so we can't see the hardware being used plus you have no system spec's either.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 15, 2022)

Itz_Vexx said:


> Im more willing to bet something with the runs. Was there anything taking up CPU cycles in the background? Also, what was your 11700k clocked at the whole time? My experience with friends on 11th gen CPU's is that sometimes they personally don't have the best cooling (prebuilts) and the CPU throttles hard. It won't even go passed 4ghz alot of times and my friend has a 11700F. No issue from anyone on 10th gen CPU's though. FFXIV like most MMO's simply loves cache capacity/IPC/clockspeed/low RAM latency. Thats why my score jumped up so much with each CPU upgrade using my 3080 TI from 20.5k (3950x), 25.5k (5900x), and now almost 31k using my 5800X3D and pushing my 3080 TI a bit harder with a higher undervolt OC.



Background processes is likely.  I have WCG and/or F@H on all my machines, so I may have forgotten to turn those off.  Going to need to get _real_ motivated to try again on 11700K, because the 3050 is now in its semi-permanent home in my 9700K LRPC (Living Room PC). We'll see how it goes on that if I can figure out resolution scaling; it's only a 1080p TV.

EDIT:

Results are in, and do suggest mitigating circimstances on the 11700K.  First runs have tended to score slightly higher than second on all configs (<0.5%).
9700K @ 3.6/3.9
EVGA RTX 3050 XC @ stock



EDIT THE SECOND:

Right, now for the "final" results.  My goal was to test all my "modern" graphics cards, partly for curiosity and partly because none of them were on the chart.  Without further ado:

11700K @ 135W
ASUS GTX 1060 6GB Dual @ stock

Two runs, _identical_ scores.



11700K @ 135W
Sapphire RX 470 8GB Mining Edition 1X DVI @ stock

Single run at 1920 X 1080 (story in Spoiler below)





Spoiler: The true, sad tale of Virtual Super Resolution and the RX 470 (at least this one)



Having gotten my head around DSR for the 3050 run earlier, I assumed configuring VSR for the 470 would be similarly easy.  How wrong I was.  AMD does some things well, not least simultaneously keeping up (for the most part) with two separate industry titans in two separate markets with a fraction of the resources.  What they do not do well is consistency.  I loaded up the most recent Radeon Software in my repository, which was 20.11.2.  Erm, where's VSR?  Googling ensues.  Oh, VSR is deprecated, and we have RSR now.  But that's not supported pre-RDNA.  Grr.  Ok, what do I have for older drivers?  19.9.2?  Cool; let's go with that.  One of the search results talking about VSR was for pre-19.12 drivers anyway.  One removal and installation later:  Wait, why are we running 19.20.whateveritwas?  Aargh.  Ok; go offline, uninstall, install 19.9.2 package while offline so Windows doesn't auto-grab something newer.  Hey, look:  VSR!  Not supported?!?   The reason I even need VSR (or why it doesn't work) might not even be AMD's fault.  My 470 has a single DVI port since it's a mining card (I got it for like a hundred bucks new after the last big crypto crash), which didn't matter since it only needed to be connected to a single 1080p display for most of its life.  I'm guessing it's only a single-link output, since resolution is capped at 1920x1200.  Hooking up to my 1440p monitor with a dual-link cable didn't help.  Of course that could _also_ be a limitation of the monitor or the DVI-HDMI adapter I'm using (though it has all the pins on the DVI side).  So why does this feature, that my GPU supports, and is built into the driver I'm using, not supported?  Aack.

Side AMD rant:  Another thing they don't do well is history.  They don't have ANYTHING like Intel's ARK.  You can't download deprecated or historical versions of drivers from their website.  (Intel's significantly better about this, but could still be more comprehensive).  Online documentation in general is poor vs. both Team Blue and Team Green.  I have other old installers, but they're the minimal setup versions that download required components because I didn't think it was worth holding on to a bunch of .5GB driver files.  Lesson learned, I guess.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 17, 2022)

@80-watt Hamster you could go through the TPU website, they (IIRC) have previous drivers aplenty.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 17, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> @80-watt Hamster you could go through the TPU website, they (IIRC) have previous drivers aplenty.



Ooh, good call.  Let's see if I can get motivated to try some of those out.


----------



## Ultravore (Oct 18, 2022)

Recently upgraded my CPU from a Ryzen 1700X to the 5700X. Only had to upgrade CPU and it was only 239€. Thank you AMD for your very long AM4 support as promised in 2016  even though they took a very long time until Ryzen 5000 was finally supported on my old boi the Asus Crosshair VI Hero with X370 chipset.

Because of Covid I had a good amout of time to tune my system. Took 4 1/2 days for tuning the CPU with PBO2 and Curve Optimizer and proper stability testing.

OS: Windows 10 Pro 21H2

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5700X   Rev. VMR-B2
PBO2   +200MHz  PPT: 125W | TDC: 80A | EDC: 125A
Curve Optimizer Cores Negative  -30|-20|-20|-30|-25|-25|-10|-30
it's usualy around 4,85GHz single core and 4,65GHz all core depending on the type of load ofc.

Memory: G.Skill Flare X 16GB Kit DDR4-3200 CL14 (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)  Samsung B-die
@ 3800MHz CL16-16-16-32  CR1  and all the subtimings tuned. memory latency 57.8ns

GPU: Gigabyte RTX 2080 Ti Gaming OC (GV-N208TGAMING OC-11GC)
Power Limit: +20% (366W) | Core Clock: +75MHz | Memory Clock: +1000MHz
The card is using the better but more expensive Samsung memory that was also used on the Titan RTX. After many of the very first generation cards using Micron memory started to fail due to a manufacturing issue, board partners very quickly started to use the memory from Samsung until the issue with Micron was resolved.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 21, 2022)

@80-watt Hamster, any reason why you run your 11700k @ 135w only for this benchmark?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 21, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> @80-watt Hamster, any reason why you run your 11700k @ 135w only for this benchmark?



That's just what I have my 11700K set at in general so that it stays under 80C running WCG.  FFXIV is heavily GPU-bound (at least with the cards I'm using), and I don't anticipate a 135W power limit affecting the result much.  CPU usage during the run is something like 20%.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 21, 2022)

*LifeOnMars*/*5700x*-stock/*32Gb 3200 Cl 16*-stock/*RTX 3080 12Gb*-stock


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 21, 2022)

Must have forgotten to share this one.

Ryzen 5600G stock / EVGA GTX 1070 ti SC Black stock


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 23, 2022)

Here is my score. I am hold back by CPU now. For better score, i simply need a stronger CPU. With better IPC and higher core clock. The RTX 4090 has more to give.

5950X with PBO on and game mode/RTX 4090 with overclock


----------



## TPU1337 (Oct 28, 2022)

*FYI - Time to up the resolution as this is CPU limited now with the Nvidia GeForce RTX 4090*

MSI MEG X670E ACE - AM5
AMD Ryzen 7 7700X - 5.75Ghz
32GB GSKILL DDR5 6000Mhz CL-30
Nvidia GeForce RTX 4090 - 3.0Ghz


----------



## tomskie (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## InvictusRed (Dec 6, 2022)

ASUS Prime X470.

I ran this last week when I got the 5800X3D but my scores today were lower than they were when I first tested. I had reset my BIOS and forgot to re-enable DOCP.





Didn't bother overclocking. I just enabled DOCP on my GSkill Ram and kept it moving. 3600 Mhz @ 16-19-19-19-39-85.





Then I updated from Bios versions 5861 to 6042 and saw a HUGE jump. I guess this is what AMD meant by "3. Improve system performance for AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D" in the patchnotes for 6024.





(btw: I get essentially the same score Full Screen vs Borderless. Before I reran this on Full Screen, my Borderless score was 26216)

I see a 4000 MHz CL14 Kit on Newegg that I'll get as my last hurrah on this platform, but after that I think we're getting as much as we can out of the 6800XT

Edit:
Forgot to click "Overclock GPU" in Adrenaline. Clock boost to 2465 and Ram boosting to 2250. Marginal improvement - I'm going to leave it on default for now.


----------



## remuz006 (Dec 6, 2022)

TPU1337 said:


> *FYI - Time to up the resolution as this is CPU limited now with the Nvidia GeForce RTX 4090*
> 
> MSI MEG X670E ACE - AM5
> AMD Ryzen 7 7700X - 5.75Ghz
> ...


Bro I've been trying my hardest to beat this score and finally came to beating it! AMD Ryzen 9 7950x 16 Core RTX 4090 2560x1440 Maximum. When I say try I was trying really hard, the most i could have squeezed out was 37k. Then finally one morning it did the unthinkable and it went passed your score!.

Gigabyte Aorus EXTREME X670E eATX - AM5
AMD Ryzen 9 7950x - 5.75GHZ
32GB GSkill DDR5 6000mhz CL-30
Gigabyte RTX 4090 Gaming OC
Samsung 1TB 990PRO gen 4 m.2


----------



## kryptonfly (Dec 7, 2022)

I just got my Gigabyte 4090 Gaming OC yesterday, it is mind-blowing !

13900K P5.8/E4.7/R5.1 @1.36v
4090 gpu 3090mhz / vram 1525 mhz (+1700)
DDR4 2x16 Gb 3600C14D-32GTZNA @4300-15-15-15-30-280/1.61v
Samsung 950 Pro 512 Gb pci-e 3.0

1440P :


1080P :


----------



## remuz006 (Dec 7, 2022)

kryptonfly said:


> I just got my Gigabyte 4090 Gaming OC yesterday, it is mind-blowing !
> 
> 13900K P5.8/E4.7/R5.1 @1.36v
> 4090 gpu 3090mhz / vram 1525 mhz (+1700)
> ...


OH LORD that 47k score is a huge gap!!!!! Here with 38k I was struggling, Congrats and yes the 4090 is a beast. I dont think I'll be hitting that number soon. That just proves Intel is still greater than AMD. I wanted the 13900k so bad but it was always sold out, so I went with what was available. Now, I'm thinking of returning 7950x and going with the 13900k instead. BUT too lazy to take it all apart. Maybe there's more to AMD, I haven't given the power curve a try or manual OC.  Curious to see what frames your getting in MW2 WZ 2.0 with that setup on ultra 1440p.


----------



## InvictusRed (Dec 7, 2022)

remuz006 said:


> OH LORD that 47k score is a huge gap!!!!! Here with 38k I was struggling, Congrats and yes the 4090 is a beast. I dont think I'll be hitting that number soon. That just proves Intel is still greater than AMD. I wanted the 13900k so bad but it was always sold out, so I went with what was available. Now, I'm thinking of returning 7950x and going with the 13900k instead. BUT too lazy to take it all apart. Maybe there's more to AMD, I haven't given the power curve a try or manual OC.  Curious to see what frames your getting in MW2 WZ 2.0 with that setup on ultra 1440p.


Dawg. There are a lot of factors at play here. On paper the 5.8 from the 13900k might trade blows with the 5.75 on your 7950, but to have a gain of 10k wit the same GPU means there was more at play.

I'm trying to find a definitive answer but the short version is that your CL30 DDR5 (even at 6000 MHz) has more latency than the 4300 Mhz CL15 DDR4.

I wish I could find an IPC test where they lock both chips to 5GHz or something and see who benches higher, but there might be an IPC difference that is exacerbated by @kryptonfly having a chip with 8 screaming fast P Cores versus the 7950x having to deal with added latency from the infinity fabric across 16 screaming fast cores.

And classically FFXIV does better on Intel chips.

Wait for the X3D versions of AM5 for a drop in upgrade and see if there is DDR5 available that mitigates the latency penalty compared to DDR4.


----------



## remuz006 (Dec 8, 2022)

InvictusRed said:


> Dawg. There are a lot of factors at play here. On paper the 5.8 from the 13900k might trade blows with the 5.75 on your 7950, but to have a gain of 10k wit the same GPU means there was more at play.
> 
> I'm trying to find a definitive answer but the short version is that your CL30 DDR5 (even at 6000 MHz) has more latency than the 4300 Mhz CL15 DDR4.
> 
> ...


Yeah there is so much more at play here and boy does this benchmark favor Intel. I gave manual and auto OC a try last night and long story short it didn't work out. I couldn't find anything with a lower CL on the market. If you have any other ideas that can help boost the score let me know. Thanks man!


----------



## kryptonfly (Dec 8, 2022)

I spent months to OC, first with a 12900k, then ks and now this 13900k, ram is really important for this bench, fortunately IMC is pretty good in this chip. Don't forget, it's a DX11 engine, maybe it prefers few cores at high freq and DDR4 (all 32 threads enabled). I disable all C-states. Here's at 4k maximum :

 

It seems I'm more GPU bound now at 4k.


----------



## InvictusRed (Dec 8, 2022)

remuz006 said:


> Yeah there is so much more at play here and boy does this benchmark favor Intel. I gave manual and auto OC a try last night and long story short it didn't work out. I couldn't find anything with a lower CL on the market. If you have any other ideas that can help boost the score let me know. Thanks man!


I found a 45 Minute video where they OC the chip to 5950 Mhz, and Gamers Nexus used LNG to get it to 6.45 Ghz.

Tomshardware found that even with PBO, the 7950x loses to the 13900k at 1440p, and the results are even more spread out when OCed to 5.6.

My opinion is that the 13900k was over engineered precisely to beat whatever AMD could come out with. Notice how the 7950x running at 230w is 90% of the 253w max that the 13900k runs at, and that the 188 fps average versus the 206 pre-OC fps is approximately 91% of the performance.

In essence, the chips probably perform the same at the same wattages. Unless you can find a way to push 250w+ into your 7950x (I do NOT recommend), this is an insurmountable lead.

Also of note is architecture - the 5800X3D on average is right there with the 7950X at 1440p And beyond. This leads me to believe that even without pumping Wattage at a chip, when given access to more Cache, the Zen architecture punches above it's weightclass.

Depending on the game, the 5800X3D ranged from 6%, 9%, 24%, 30%, even 52% better than the 5800X.

If the 7700/7950X3D enjoys the same 20%-ish boost, then we'll see this battle flip again after CES.

I'll warn you though that there is NOT headroom to OC (so far) the 3D VCache architecture, as the settings are locked out from the Mobo due to purported instability that arrises with the cache clock under OC. So if/when the chips come out, if they don't beat the 13k OC then Intel has this battle.

Edit:
38600 is approximately 82% of 47000 so... Assuming a 20% uplift from the X3D, I'm eager to see how these stack up (not with your money of course - wait for benchmarks to come out since they include XIV in most suites now).


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 10, 2022)

Got a 6700 XT yesterday. Scores a little lower than my old 1080 Ti, but judging by the logo at the corner, I guess it favours Nvidia more.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 10, 2022)

Endwalker is my favorite game of all time btw... hope all of you have enjoyed the story as much as I did!


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 10, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Got a 6700 XT yesterday. Scores a little lower than my old 1080 Ti, but judging by the logo at the corner, I guess it favours Nvidia more.
> 
> View attachment 273814



You can also get CPU/IPC limited at certain scenes like the city fly by + lots of npcs walking around.
Even my GTX 1070 was bottlenecked in this bench with my old R5 1600x and simply upgrading to a 12100F gained me ~600 point in this bench.

Current 3060 Ti and 12100 combo scores me around 18500 points and again I can see a bit of bottleneck going on during the city scenes.



Space Lynx said:


> Endwalker is my favorite game of all time btw... hope all of you have enjoyed the story as much as I did!



I think its fair to say that most of the ppl in this topic only did the benchmark tho I could be wrong.
I did consider playing it earlier this year just to finish the story and ditch it after but it never happened and nowadays I have too many games on my hand/backlog to have time for such.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 10, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> You can also get CPU/IPC limited at certain scenes like the city fly by + lots of npcs walking around.
> Even my GTX 1070 was bottlenecked in this bench with my old R5 1600x and simply ugrading to a 12100F gained me ~600 point in this bench.
> 
> Current 3060 Ti and 12100 combo scores me around 18500 points and again I can see a bit of bottleneck going on during the city scenes.
> ...



At least watch a YouTube video summary of Endwalker story if you know you will never finish it... because it is one of the best stories ever hands down.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 10, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> At least watch a YouTube video summary of Endwalker story if you know you will never finish it... because it is one of the best stories ever hands down.



Oh I probably worded that wrong, I meant that I never played the game so I would have to play through the whole game from start.
Also if I remember right then the game had some sort of issues with registration/servers so it was temporarily closed to new players or what when I wanted to try.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 10, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Oh I probably worded that wrong, I meant that I never played the game so I would have to play through the whole game from start.
> Also if I remember right then the game had some sort of issues with registration/servers so it was temporarily closed to new players or what when I wanted to try.



The free player servers are working again now if you do decide to give it a shot, its generious, free leveling to level 60 I believe. Which is quite unbelievable really.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 10, 2022)

Ryzen 5 5600X @ 4.7GHz
Arc A770 @ ~2585MHz

"Preset 1" is still Maximum, but when I don't save the display resolution as a preset it defaults back to windowed mode. So, yeah. Intel drivers.








Zyll Goliat said:


> there is a still chance for you to get into the chart if you have the result from some interesting GPU that is not in the chart



I wonder if Arc counts as interesting.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 10, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> Ryzen 5 5600X @ 4.7GHz
> Arc A770 @ ~2585MHz
> 
> "Preset 1" is still Maximum, but when I don't save the display resolution as a preset it defaults back to windowed mode. So, yeah. Intel drivers.
> ...



this is very interesting! I was not expecting that kind of a score from a Arc 770. nice


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 11, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> this is very interesting! I was not expecting that kind of a score from a Arc 770. nice


Not bad for the Intel's first (and only relevant of the lineup TBH) GPU indeed.


----------



## ju-rek (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Blaeza (Dec 14, 2022)

Seems like a X570 and faster ram are all I want now.  Are these good scores?


----------



## igralec84 (Dec 14, 2022)

You 4090 guys should also try the XV benchmark too and the bottleneck fun in 1080p   

I tried my best to beat a 13900K + 3090 with the 7600x but couldn't, now with the 7950x i haven't tried yet but not expecting any improvements tbh. Not really sure my 5600 CL40 set to 6000 CL30 is beneficial since it's not EXPO.


----------



## kryptonfly (Dec 28, 2022)

I update my scores with now a Bykski waterblock on the 4090 (too hot and bad contact at stock).

13900K P-cores 8x6ghz HT OFF/E-cores 8x4.7ghz/R5.2 @1.38v
4090 bios Galax, gpu 3165mhz / vram 1525 mhz (+1700)
DDR4 2x16 Gb 3600C14D-32GTZNA @4300-15-15-15-30-280/1.61v
Samsung 950 Pro 512 Gb pci-e 3.0

1080p max :
 

4K max :
 

I've just seen "Bang4BuckPC Gamer" did it with his 13900K with DDR5 (not so much OC'ed though), just to have an idea :
4K max, slight OC above average, score 31232. Also with a 7900XTX and a 5800X3D score 22368 :


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 28, 2022)

@Zyll Goliat Did you plan to make a chart update anytime soon (BTW there are no 5700XT results included whatsoever)?


----------



## AleXXX666 (Dec 28, 2022)

Zyll Goliat said:


> Cool....anyway seems like well optimized game honestly don't look spectacular but performs excellent even on some older GPU's


better non-spectacular but runs well not only on 3090Ti/40 series, so better no cr@p like CyberBug 2077.





Ryzen 5 5500 @ 4.45 GHz
1050 Ti Gigabyte 1316/1430 MHz (hell yeah, RX570 fanboys) @ stock GHz


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 28, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> better non-spectacular but runs well not only on 3090Ti/40 series, so better no cr@p like CyberBug 2077.
> 
> View attachment 276499
> 
> ...



From what I noticed this game/bench slightly prefers Nvidia cards tho, if you check the chart I do have my old Gigabyte Gaming RX 570 4G @ stock clocks/1244 MHz + first gen R5 1600X scoring ~6500 points and at the time of my purchase that card cost me less than most 1050 Ti.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 28, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> From what I noticed this game/bench slightly prefers Nvidia cards tho, if you check the chart I do have my old Gigabyte Gaming RX 570 4G @ stock clocks/1244 MHz + first gen R5 1600X scoring ~6500 points and at the time of my purchase that card cost me less than most 1050 Ti.


Hi,
What this benchmark loves is system memory frequency increases cpu don't hurt either
GPU oc ability matters to but once that flat lines guess what helps after that


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 28, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What this benchmark loves is system memory frequency increases cpu don't hurt either
> GPU oc ability matters to but once that flat lines guess what helps after that


I guess that explains my relatively nice score.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 28, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> I guess that explains my relatively nice score.


Hi,
Yeah 
I left my gpu clocks alone and had fun watching just system memory oc increase scores over and over


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 28, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What this benchmark loves is system memory frequency increases cpu don't hurt either
> GPU oc ability matters to but once that flat lines guess what helps after that


And thats why I prefer stock vs stock comparisons and run all my hardware a stock minus the voltage undervolt on my GPU. To me those scores are lot more relatable and comparable.
When I upgraded from my 1600x to my current 12100f it did give me a decent boost in this bench with the same GPU and memory. Some of the scenes with lots of npcs on screen were bottlenecking even my GTX 1070  but not with my 12100 and it shifted to being a GPU limit.
Now with the 306O Ti its again a very slight CPU limit during those very same scenes. 'GPU utilization drops to around 90% while rest of the bench sits at 99%'

Btw that is a common MMO behaviour especially with the older ones that they are mostly limited by IPC/clock speed and then memory. At least this game is still alright in that regard considering that I've played some MMOs for years that were limited to only 1-2 cores and droped frames on any hardware pretty much.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Dec 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What this benchmark loves is system memory frequency increases cpu don't hurt either
> GPU oc ability matters to but once that flat lines guess what helps after that


I've had plain "greenies" on SpecTek chips 3200.22 put at 1.5 V to "kindda XMP" 3600.18-22-22-22-42 LMFAO.
THAT AN OC RESULT for cheap green sticks. No matter how many "cheap XMP" "bling-bling radiatored RAM" I've tried I couldn't get SUCH A JUMP LOL
And it's stable in gaming lol. I could put it even @3733 with stock 22.... timings, but sometimes games will crash after some time. 
So yeah, my "system memory freq is increased" lol
CPU too 5500 achieves simply 5600 level, but due to poor gpu in test cpu load was laughable.


----------



## Det0x (Sunday at 2:29 PM)

Junk 7900 XTX sample

1080p = 41367 points


1440p = 34264 points





2160p = 23003 points


----------

